# What  are  we  eating  for  ..... 2015



## Steve

Thought I would start a new thread for the new year..

I am not ready to post my food for New Years Day just yet as I have NO idea what I will be making for supper..


HAPPY   NEW   YEAR   EVERYONE  !!!!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver

We stopped at Whole Foods and picked up two very nice Sea Bass..  Yellow cauliflower, and organic Quinoa..   Healthy start to 2015.


----------



## Josiah

Sardine casserole, organic carrots.


----------



## hollydolly

I had a bowl of Rice Krispies tonight for supper, just because I fancied it   Had haddock, cheese and leek rissoles for lunch..and porridge for breakfast..

in between I've had one little titchy wafer biscuit.. and a handful of raisins


----------



## jujube

Anything that can't run faster than I can....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Happy New Year Steve!  Today we had pork carnitas in green chili sauce, wrapped in whole wheat tortillas.


----------



## Ameriscot

Last night I had a sweet green curry with prawns, roti, steamed rice. Beer.


----------



## rkunsaw

Hog jowl, peas, Swiss chard, cornbread and sweet potato pie left over from yesterday


----------



## hollydolly

Rkunsaw you're dinners always sound sooo yummmy... 


It's only just after 1pm here , almost time for something on toast for lunch..think I might have Tuna..


----------



## Raven

Hollydolly, I like toasted tuna sandwiches and we often have them for a light meal.

Today for the noon time meal we are having home made chicken vegetable soup and
rice pudding for dessert.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tonight..  Chicken Wings and a Spring Green salad with sliced tomato, red onion, fresh Mozzarella and black olives..


----------



## Steve

I made my homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ for supper.. They are always a big hit in our house..
Steamed broccoli with a garlic butter sauce..


----------



## QuickSilver

Hubby is working a 3-11 shift today...  I'm making a pot of Turkey Rice soup with the Thanksgiving turkey carcas I've had frozen.  It will be an early dinner before he leaves.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was chicken B/S thighs in the skillet in a honey-garlic sauce...

Butternut squash steamed, smashed with fresh chives and butter...
Carrot salad...

Frozen berries with sour cream and splenda..


----------



## oakapple

Saturday's meal was ; grilled pork sausages with buttery mashed potatoes [creamed?] and mashed carrot  with a tomato gravy sauce. Sunday;  tonight's meal is chicken casserole served with roasted potaotes and broccolli and peas.No desserts, we have to be good now that Christmas is over.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tonight Cornish Hens.... baked sweet potatoes and Brussel Sprouts..   and wine


----------



## Steve

Tonight I BBQ'd some chicken B/S breasts ... It was a bit nippy outside at -22c ...
Steamed and mashed carrots, parsnips..

S/F raspberry jello made with heavy cream....


----------



## rkunsaw

spaghetti with Italian sausage and garlic bread.


----------



## Josiah

Pork loin and sauerkraut.


----------



## QuickSilver

Phoney Burgers tonight..


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf.............
Minced chicken meatloaf is real comfort food especially when the temperature drops BELOW the -30c mark...
Yesterday I made a cold broccoli salad that we had as well as tonight with the meatloaf...

I believe a pot of tea would go well with all that....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight it's sauteed baby portabello mushrooms over whole wheat rotini pasta.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch was a plain omelette and fries. Dinner will be glass noodle soup with either pork or prawns. Hubby had squid for lunch. Nice, if you like rubber.


----------



## Steve

For tonight, (Wednesday) I am thinking of some fish...

I DON'T SEE ENOUGH FISH ON THIS THREAD...  WE SHOULD EAT FISH A FEW TIMES A WEEK !!!!!

I have some frozen salmon fillets and some haddock fillets ...... I will choose one and we will have a lovely supper with  FISH !!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

We're having fish Steve. Tuna salad on toasted rye, deviled eggs and a tomato-avocado-onion salad with crumbled bacon. 

First though, we'll have a ham and cheese omelet. I only use two eggs and then we cut it in half so we each eat half an omelet.


----------



## QuickSilver

Steve said:


> For tonight, (Wednesday) I am thinking of some fish...
> 
> I DON'T SEE ENOUGH FISH ON THIS THREAD...  WE SHOULD EAT FISH A FEW TIMES A WEEK !!!!!
> 
> I have some frozen salmon fillets and some haddock fillets ...... I will choose one and we will have a lovely supper with  FISH !!!!



We are having fish tonight.. and some green beans frozen from my garden last summer. 

At this very moment I am having some Greek yogurt with blackberries, blueberries and raspberries.  With my daily vitamin pills..


----------



## Bullie76

Two nights ago at a restaurant I had baked andouille crusted catfish with mashed potatoes and grilled veggies. Boy it was good. But Steve is right, we do not eat enough fish. Maybe tonight I will have sardines and crackers.  At lunch today I had chicken spaghetti, fried okra and green beans.


----------



## Steve

Supper was FISH again...
Fillet of sole pan fried in just a drop of EVOO and some seasonings..
A green salad with my own dressing...
Carrot salad..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with chopped chives and 2 strips of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs scrambled with turkey sausage for me..


----------



## Ameriscot

Granola, banana, whole grain toast, tea with vanilla soy milk.
Pbj on crackers, pineapple, yogurt.
Phad thai with prawns.


----------



## oakapple

Dinner tonight [cooked by Mr Oakapple] was; small pan fried peices of steak with green salad [with a honey and mustard dressing] and rosti potatoes, followed by apple pie and vanilla ice cream, and coffee.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) was a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken B/S breast cut up into bite size cubes and marinated for a few hours in a honey-garlic sauce..
Broccoli, sweet pepper (yellow), mushrooms, onion, and garlic went into the sauce..
I needed a bit of liquid, so I added some white wine..

Awesome dish and I simply love those one dish meals...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette and 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me.....

Lunch: as usual, NOTHING !!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Trying to behave until our friends arrive as I was really bad with the last two!

Muesli, banana, soy milk, toast with olive oil spread, tea.
Chicken satay and iced tea. Pineapple.
Dinner maybe shrimp salad or red curry with tofu.
No beer. No cocktails.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-

Onion soup gratinee
Sirloin steak with baked potato & carrots
Salad
Coffee


----------



## Vivjen

Tonight, chicken casserole with mashed potato, carrots, and Brussels sprouts, followed by Summer fruits crumble, Apple pie and cheese.
(I had guests!)


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was chicken drumsticks in a loaf pan, dry rubbed marinated, a can of mushroom soup with herbs and spices on top and baked in the oven at 375f for just over one hour..
The meat was falling off the bone, that is how tender they were and super delicious....

A turnip and carrot casserole was the veggie.. The casserole was perfect to absorb the sauce of the chicken..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade nachos with guacamole.


----------



## Ina

I started eating beef jerky, or sausage and egg on english muffins with lots of coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

Steve that sounds delicious ..

Ina I'm pleased to hear you're managing to eat something 


I'm about to have breakfast.. poached scallops... and 7 seeded granary toast..


----------



## hollydolly

Almost 7.30pm here and I've just had dinner.

I cooked chicken breast fillets and Organic mushrooms in a Red wine and Rosemary sauce, then added some broccoli florets,  diced carrot and swede, and served it with a side of Plain Basmati Rice..


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I took chicken B/S breasts, dry marinated them, froze them...
That was done some time ago.. I took the breasts and put them on the BBQ frozen..
Butternut squash cubed, steamed, smashed with herbs and spices..
Carrot salad.. Coleslaw was the veggie......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade shrimp salad sandwiches on soft rolls.


----------



## Steve

Tonight will be chicken burgers on the BBQ..
I took out of the freezer a 450g package of minced chicken.. That will make 4 nice size burgers to BBQ..

A salad with that..
Perhaps some steamed broccoli as well..


----------



## oakapple

chilli con carne made with minced steak, chopped onions and canned tomatoes and kidney beans.Plain white boiled rice. A glass of water [the chilli was hot!] Followed by fig yoghurt which cooled us down.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Took out from a good Mexican restaurant and had chili rellenos (crispy) smothered in green chili.


----------



## rkunsaw

I took some of our vegetables from the freezer to cook today.  Carrots, okra, potatoes and squash. I think just a vegetable plate today.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Fajitas for dinner tonight. B/S chix breasts in the crockpot,add sliced red onions and red,green and yellow bell peppers,fajita seasoning and a couple cans of Rotel tomatoes.Cook for 3 hours. Wrap in a tortilla and that`s it. Simple.


----------



## rkunsaw

This cold spell had me thinking of a bowl of chili. So we decided to make some our usual way. Today we'll have a big pot of pinto beans and cornbread. There will be plenty of beans left to go in the chili tomorrow. A feast both days.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Wednesday) for supper I made a concoction casserole of canned salmon with all kinds of veggies.. I really didn't have an idea what to do till i was doing it and we both enjoyed it immensely.. Good comfort food for a wintry night (as Larry says)..

I love those one dish meals.. Easy to serve (the casserole on the table and help yourself) and easy to clean up after..


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm a fan of one dish meals too, Steve. Whether stove top, oven or pressure cooker, if it all goes in one pot it's better in every way.


----------



## Josiah

Liver and onions, rice made with bone broth instead of water.


----------



## Vivjen

Mushroom stir-fry last night; one frying pan cooking...
tonight; venison sausages..


----------



## rkunsaw

Josiah09 said:


> Liver and onions, rice made with bone broth instead of water.



We make bone broth when we have enough bones. We add eggshells to it too. Trouble is most meat at the grocery these days is boneless

We usually make soup with it. Never thought of using it to cook rice.


----------



## Steve

Tonight will be chicken breasts bone and skin on dry rubbed and into a loaf pan in the oven at 375f..
Some white wine to give a lovely flavour as well as some liquid..

Steamed & smashed carrots and parsnips with caraway seeds..


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Ham and Mushroom Tagliatelle for dinner ,  and about an hour later I had a Belgian dark chocolate coated golden syrup flapjack..


----------



## oakapple

today..... lemon chicken, egg fried rice and steamed veg and noodles [at a Chinese place, no cooking by me required.]


----------



## mschrief

Breakfast: egg beaters or yogurt
Lunch:  pressure cooked plain chicken breast
Dinner: poached fish and salad

Occasional mexican food out.  Very few carbs.  

Maintaining a VERY small circle of food choices is helping me maintain my weight.  No, it's not boring!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Chinese takeout from a good restaurant, beef curry, shrimp curry, beef and green onions, pork with lemongrass, etc.  We'll be having leftovers for a day or two.  Mschrief, welcome!


----------



## Ameriscot

Yesterday was pb on crackers for lunch.
Midafternoon at a couple of beach pubs: beer
Dinner: red curry with tofu and veg. Rice.


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I have NO idea what to prepare..
I am seriously thinking of some BEAVER meat.. I have a lovely roast that I might put in the oven with some veggies..
I also have a lovely MOOSE roast that might see the inside of my oven..
Either of those will be supper tonight....


----------



## Steve

You won't believe what happened with my wild meat..
I could of sworn it was a Moose roast... Honestly........
It ended up being a roast of Black Bear......
I cooked it in the roaster with lots of liquid, herbs and spices, at 325f for about 3 hours.. The meat was extremely tender, tasty, and we both enjoyed it....

Bear is a good meat but must be well done......


----------



## Georgia Lady

Today I had a large salad with grilled chicken on top.And made some divinity candy for my daughter and son-in-law.
Tomorrow will be beef stew made from sirloin tip roast.


----------



## Steve

Just thinking of some more wild meat.. 
I have some Venison (Deer) that I might just take out of the freezer.. I think they are strips of meat, not sure...


----------



## Ameriscot

Breakfast: muesli, soy milk, whole grain toast
Lunch: fried rice with pineapple and ham
Dinner: fried chicken strips and salad and beer


----------



## Ramblin Rose

Right at the moment a sirloin tip roast is in the crock pot with potato, onion and carrots. Trying something new, it's brushed with Barbq sauce.


----------



## Steve

For supper tomorrow (Monday) night, I am trying out a brand new idea recipe that I found but I will be modifying it somewhat to suit my method of cooking...
Chicken B/S breast pounded, in the hot skillet to brown, in a pan covered with a sauce, cheese, and baked in the oven.....

If it turns out OK, I will post the recipe..............
If not, I might try one more time later on to improve it....


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch: Caesar salad, French bread, mai tai
Dinner: probably glass noodle soup with pork, beer or cocktail


----------



## rkunsaw

I took some unstuffed pepper casserole from the freezer for todays meal. I'm not sure how many are left, at least half a dozen I'd say. It sure makes for some easy meals. I think there's some squash and sausage casserole left too.


----------



## Lady

Salad Baggette at midday , for this evening we are having Bangers & Mash (Sausage & Potatoes)


----------



## hollydolly

I had porridge for breakfast and some prunes..

Lunch was Haggis which I cooked with some gravy and nothing else.


This afternoon I had a piece of chocolate fudge cake..



I probably won't eat anything tonight..


----------



## Vivjen

An interesting diet, Holly....does it have a name?!


----------



## hollydolly

Yes...'Junk'' 


Altho' tbf I do have quite a healthy diet most of the week...  when I start eating deep fried mars bars then it might be time to worry.. :eek1:


Doesn't this look disgusting?...


----------



## Vivjen

Yes...it does; I am certainly not that desperate!


----------



## rkunsaw

hollydolly said:


> Yes...'Junk''
> 
> 
> Altho' tbf I do have quite a healthy diet most of the week...  when I start eating deep fried mars bars then it might be time to worry..
> 
> 
> :eek1:
> 
> 
> Doesn't this look disgusting?...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13214



It doesn't look so appetizing in the picture but I'll bet it's good.


----------



## oakapple

Steve said:


> For supper tomorrow (Monday) night, I am trying out a brand new idea recipe that I found but I will be modifying it somewhat to suit my method of cooking...
> Chicken B/S breast pounded, in the hot skillet to brown, in a pan covered with a sauce, cheese, and baked in the oven.....
> 
> If it turns out OK, I will post the recipe..............
> If not, I might try one more time later on to improve it....


 Steve, before putting it in the oven, add some cooked broccolli and and then top with herby breadcrumbs. This, added to the chicken and cheese sauce is delicious.


----------



## oakapple

Busy tonight so we just had a cooked full English breakfast.Tht's lean bacon slices, fried eggs, fried tomatoes and hot buttered toast.


----------



## RadishRose

yesterday

Breakfast -4 leftover shrimp
Lunch - an avocado
Supper - hamburger patty


----------



## oakapple

Shrimp for breakfast? I can barely face toast first thing in the morning, so,....... respect! That's a lean choice of food for the whole day RadishRose, are you on a diet?


----------



## RadishRose

Oakapple, _anything_ eaten for breakfast IS breakfast to me, lol.  That is, after a cup of coffee.

Not on a diet. Shrimp are rather high in cholesterol.
Avocados being oily are very satisfying and have many calories, but they have the "good fats".
As for the hamburger, it was quite huge I will shamefully admit.   eek


----------



## rkunsaw

Our meal today was largemouth bass, sweet potato fries and zipper cream peas.


----------



## Ameriscot

Birthday dinner for friend last night: 
Duck in a curry sauce with grapes and pineapple, sea bass, seafood soup, fried rice, steamed rice, morning glory, ice cream, some kind of very fluffy light pancake with strawberries.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Saturday) I was confused with what to make, but the very mild weather made me do a BBQ..
Chicken minced,  (450g) made into 4 lovely burgers with herbs and spices is what i made...
I had a few Turkey sausages that I also added to the grill..  
WOW !!!  It felt like summer again especially since I made a fresh green salad to go with it....

Desert was a small bowl of Vanilla pudding that I made and spiked with berries and spices.....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with caramelized onions for my Princess and 2 slices of Turkey bacon..
3 eggs scrambled with onions for me......


----------



## rkunsaw

Ameriscot said:


> Birthday dinner for friend last night:
> Duck in a curry sauce with grapes and pineapple, sea bass, seafood soup, fried rice, steamed rice,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morning glory
> 
> 
> 
> , ice cream, some kind of very fluffy light pancake with strawberries.
Click to expand...


AS what part of the morning glory do you eat? We have lots of sweet potatoes which are part of the morning glory family but I haven't heard of eating morning glories. The blossoms maybe?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Looks like I will be starting up the BBQ when I return from fishin' !!


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Sunday) was B/S chicken breast pounded and in the skillet in a honey-garlic sauce for just  few minutes..
Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds was the veggie...


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Monday) I am thinking of some Moose Meat..
I have minced Moose in about one pound packages which is perfect for burgers...
I will add just a few spices and herbs, make 4 patties and BBQ them..

For veggies, sweet peppers, mushrooms, onions, garlic, and diced carrots sauteed in EVOO with herbs and spices.................

*EDITED at 8:00am *....... I was just thinking of the weather and how cold it is so I might make a meatloaf instead of burgers on the BBQ with the Moose meat...
Same recipe except I will add an egg to bind it .....


----------



## oakapple

Chicken and peppers stir fry with mushroom rice tonight. Tomorrow going out to dinner, so hopefully something nice then.


----------



## rkunsaw

My wife's starting a pork roast right now. Carrots and onions cooked with the roast and a baked sweet potato.


----------



## QuickSilver

I've really been loving baked sweet potatoes lately... I cook up a few and bring one for lunch a few times a week.


----------



## hollydolly

I had Cod and Pancetta rissoles tonight..with carrot and swede mash


----------



## Steve

That Moose meatloaf was sooooo good we ate the whole thing...
That's over one half pound of meat each....


----------



## Ken N Tx

It got to 72 degrees yesterday, flipped some burgers on the BBQ..


----------



## Ameriscot

Sweet green curry with prawns and a side of roti (like chappati) at a beach side restaurant. Two gin and tonics.


----------



## Steve

Not sure for tonight (Wednesday) for supper....
I have some B/S chicken thighs that might be used..
I bought some frozen cod that might be used..
I bought some frozen fillets of sole that might do it..
I have some frozen salmon that might be used..

FISH !!!!  I will use some of the fish I just bought or have..................

To go with that, I will make a turnip casserole in the oven.. We always like that as a veggie.....

Breakfast:: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
A bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me...


----------



## rkunsaw

For just the two of us a roast lasts a long time. 

The first day it was pork  roast and vegetables.

The next day Brooke used some of the roast and made pork enchiladas

Yesterday we shredded some and added bbq sauce 

There is enough left for today's meal.


----------



## Steve

WOW !!!! 
Larry, how big was the roast ?????


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I am making a stir fry in the wok as I have a ton of lovely veggies to add..
B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for a few hours...
Onion, garlic, broccoli, sweet peppers (yellow), carrots diced, and mushrooms should do it...


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch shrimp salad

Dinner glass noodle soup with pork, roti (like chappati), dessert was sticky rice with fresh mango and coconut sauce.


----------



## Steve

Chicken breast with the bone in baked in the oven in white wine and marinated first in a dry rub.....

Perhaps a salad to go with it...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with mushrooms and chives for my Princess also 2 slices of turkey bacon..
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me....


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner yellow curry with potatoes and chicken and steamed rice. Dessert sticky rice with mango and coconut sauce. Rum punch.


----------



## hollydolly

Annie..I would starve to death in Thailand, I hate Thai food...however the o/h loves it so one of us would get to eat..


----------



## RadishRose

Chinese take out last night

Won ton soup
Shrimp with veggies
Egg roll


----------



## Steve

Seriously thinking about some moose burgers for supper tonight (Sunday)...

A turnip casserole with carrots in the oven would go perfect with them..

Breakfast: Omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess
A bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me......


----------



## rkunsaw

PIZZA and FOOTBALL. I bought a four cheese frozen pizza, a pack of shredded Italian 5 cheese mix, large bag of pepperoni, a small can of sliced ripe olives, and a can of mushrooms. I have sliced jalapenos, onions and crushed Tabasco peppers too. It's been a long time since I had pizza so I'm going all out.


----------



## Steve

chicken thighs B/S in a honey-garlic sauce in the skillet...

Butternut squash steamed and smashed with herbs and spices...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs scrambled with mushrooms for me....


----------



## oakapple

Simple meal tonight, cooked some pasta spirals and added some chopped ham and grated parmesan cheese when it was ready and a tomato and basil sauce.


----------



## rkunsaw

My wife made soup with the bone broth she made a couple of weeks ago. She added to the broth green beans, carrots, tomatoes, okra, and some ham.


----------



## DoItMyself

Tonight it's Atlanta brisket.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, Yummy!!!


----------



## Kadee

Maybe a jar of youghurt, my birthday today been out for lunch down local tavern had Flathead fish and chips. Tavern has  a nice salad and hot vegetable bar to help yourself to what you want to have with your meat, fish 
We can't really eat two big meals a day, we have heaps of fresh fruit ( our own) peaches apples, plums all ready, sliced peaches with yoghurt will be nice and plenty enough


----------



## SeaBreeze

Happy Birthday Kadee!  Hope you had a great day!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade BBQ St. Louis pork ribs and succotash.  That brisket looks delicious DoItMyself!


----------



## Kadee

SeaBreeze said:


> Happy Birthday Kadee!  Hope you had a great day!


Thank you for the greetings it's very nice yes had a nice day sitting relaxing for the rest of the day


----------



## Steve

I haven't decided yet, but FISH would look good..
I have some frozen cod fillets that will most likely be in my skillet in a buttery, lemony, dill sauce cooked slowly..
As for the veggies, We are food shopping today so I will buy all kinds of fresh (or frozen) veggies including some cole slaw...

Breakfast: As usual... 3 egg omelette for my Princess (with something in it) and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
For me, 3 eggs scrambled with a turkey sausage and mozzarella cheese on the eggs..
A large pot of Folgers is a standard for breakfast..


----------



## oakapple

Steve, what is Folgers? Do you eat 3 eggs every day? Why the big breakfast but no lunch, is there a reason?
Tonight I will be cooking salmon, with 'rosemary' potatoes [chopped cooked potatoes then pan fried with a little butter and rosemary herb.] Oven cooked peppers and tomatoes to go with it. Rarely have a dessert, but sometimes have yoghurt or fruit during the week, week-ends we have a proper pudding.


----------



## RadishRose

Belgian-style beef stew
Parsnip-ginger soup
Cucumber w/ salt & vinegar


----------



## Steve

Folgers is a tasty brand of perk coffee.. Pricey but well worth the cost if you want "real tasting" coffee..

3 eggs each every day has been going on for the past 15 years at least.. I will have a bowl of porridge a few times a week.. NO dry cereal at all, EVER !!!
We eat a BIG breakfast and NO lunch because we don't get out of bed till almost 11:00am if not noon.. By the time we finish eating breakfast, it is way past 1:00 in the afternoon.. 
Supper is around the 7:00pm mark.. Why is it necessary to have another meal in between.. We sometimes have a very small snack of a fruit and a coffee or a diet pop..

We don't get to bed much before 2:30 to 3:30am.. We are "night owls" and always have been since we were in business.. Although it has been years since we worked, we had a shop that opened at noon but was open till 2:00am 7 days a week.. We were in the video rental business..


----------



## Steve

I have NO idea what to make for supper tonight (Wednesday)....
I was thinking of a stir fry in the wok as I have all the fresh veggies, but we had that just last week and I don't like to repeat a meal that fast..............
I might just take the chicken B/S breast and pound it thin, and dip it into wheat gluten flour with herbs and spices and then fry it........... We had that last week as well........
Burgers on the BBQ might just do it... Its been a while since I made chicken burgers..  I will thaw a 450 g of minced (either chicken or turkey) and make 4 lovely patties (the way I make them with herbs and spices) that will go on the  BBQ.......
How about some steamed cauliflower as the veggie..... sliced tomatoes as well as some cole slaw..

Breakfast: As usual, 3 egg omelette with something in it and 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs scrambled for me with a turkey sausage..
A pot of Folgers goes well with that.. We both have our favourite mugs for breakfast.. Super Extra large mugs.. Mine is 20 ozs and hers is almost the same size..

Lunch: As usual............. NOTHING !!!!!!  Perhaps a nice hug and a kiss from Princess ......


----------



## oakapple

Thanks for the info Steve! That's 21 eggs a week that you ingest...... respect!
Your lunch /breakfast  is now explained, as you are night owls. We get up around 7.30 a. m. and usually go to bed between 11 and 12.


----------



## Steve

I usually have a bowl of porridge about twice a week.. That doesn't mean I won't use some eggs in cooking which I do anyway almost every day...

Our cholesterol is absolutely perfect for both of us.. there are several foods that are much higher in cholesterol than eggs.. 3 eggs gives us a good protein base for the day...


----------



## rkunsaw

We also eat a lot of eggs but not as many as Steve and his princess. When I have eggs for breakfast I'll have one or two.


----------



## Ameriscot

Eggs got a bad rap for a long time and many people stopped eating them for fear of getting high cholesterol.  Eggs are a perfect protein having all the amino acids.  I average about 4 a week, normally as a fried egg sandwich for lunch.

Back home and on my healthy eating only regime.  Porridge and dried fruit for brekkie, hummous, yogurt and clementines for lunch.  Dinner is leftover veggie and Quorn curry with rice and a salad.


----------



## oakapple

My 'respect' has nothing to do with cholesterol fears, it's just a lot of eggs.Although I do like them I only have them perhaps once a week [that would be 2 eggs.]I don't have a great deal of meat [just have a small portion] but can eat any amount of fish which I love.
Tonight we had pan fried sea bass, new potatoes and green beans [from the garden last year and frozen.] Apple  tart and cream to follow.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night I made-
Breaded chicken cutlets w/ lemon wedge
Broccoli w/ garlic & butter

Also made a pot of spaghetti sauce w/ some sausage for another time & to freeze.


----------



## Steve

For tonight, I will be doing a stir fry in the wok...
I have loads of fresh veggies and seeing we are going away next week (to get the car) I may as well use up what i can.. B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce with some grated ginger..
Onions, garlic, mushrooms, broccoli, sweet peppers (yellow), and cubed carrots........

Breakfast:: Omelette with 3 eggs for my Princess and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
For me, 3 eggs scrambled with sliced mushrooms .......
Pot of coffee.......

Lunch: As before, a hug and a kiss would be nice..
Food wise, ------  nothing other than a coffee or a fruit....


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  veggie chili and basmati rice and a salad (hubby is the cook in my house)


----------



## oakapple

The great thing about this thread it's that it's given me lots of recipe ideas.Aren't we lucky to be able to eat so well? Tonight I will be making salmon en croute, with new potatoes, garden peas and coleslaw. No dessert.


----------



## rkunsaw

oakapple said:


> The great thing about this thread it's that it's given me lots of recipe ideas.Aren't we lucky to be able to eat so well? Tonight I will be making salmon en croute, with new potatoes, garden peas and coleslaw. No dessert.



True, I get lots of ideas here.

What kind of peas are "garden peas"? I've never heard that term before.


----------



## oakapple

rkunsaw said:


> True, I get lots of ideas here.
> 
> What kind of peas are "garden peas"? I've never heard that term before.



 Just peas either fresh from the garden or freshly picked and then frozen ready to use.The other sort of peas [popular here] are called processed peas and come in cans ready to heat up.


----------



## rkunsaw

oakapple said:


> Just peas either fresh from the garden or freshly picked and then frozen ready to use.The other sort of peas [popular here] are called processed peas and come in cans ready to heat up.



There are many kinds of  peas. The most common kind in the southern US are purple hull and crowder, while the western states seem to prefer blackeyes.

There are also sugar snap pea varieties that are common in Chinese food.

I think though, you are probably referring to the green peas that we call 'English' peas. We also call them 'Green' peas. I like them too but have never had much luck growing them.


----------



## oakapple

rkunsaw said:


> There are many kinds of peas. The most common kind in the southern US are purple hull and crowder, while the western states seem to prefer blackeyes.
> 
> There are also sugar snap pea varieties that are common in Chinese food.
> 
> I think though, you are probably referring to the green peas that we call 'English' peas. We also call them 'Green' peas. I like them too but have never had much luck growing them.



yes indeedy, green peas are what we have here in Britain, though I like the sound of black eyed  peas.


----------



## rkunsaw

We made tacos yesterday. Seasoned ground beef, cheese, tomatoes, onions, and avocados in corn tortillas. So good I had two for lunch and two more for supper. Blackberry yogurt for dessert.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Friday) I made Chicken breast..
I had one super large breast that was frozen, so I put it still frozen in the electric grill with some seasonings.. It actually cooked in only 12 minutes and was big enough for the 2 of us.......

Veggies: I bought a frozen mixture of different veggies that I steamed.. I also had some cole slaw...

The reason I didn't want to BBQ was the wind.. It was -28c out but with the brisk wind, the wind chill factor was -39c.......


----------



## Ameriscot

We've always eaten lots of curries and we loved the different ones we had in Thailand.  So besides glass noodle soup, husband has been making green curries.  Tonight, a red one.


----------



## hollydolly

RK I love sugar snap peas  or Mange tout( snow peas) but I hate sweet garden peas that come in frozen packs or in a tin.

Last night I was here by myself so I just had an omelette on a wholemeal sandwich for dinner..nothing fancy at all.


----------



## rkunsaw

hollydolly said:


> RK I love sugar snap peas  or Mange tout( snow peas) but I hate sweet garden peas that come in frozen packs or in a tin.
> 
> Last night I was here by myself so I just had an omelette on a wholemeal sandwich for dinner..nothing fancy at all.



I like the sugar snap peas by any name :lol: I've tried growing what we call "English" peas with limited success, so we settle for canned or frozen. 

We grow purple hull or crowder in the garden. We have grown black eyes but like the others better. 

An omelet sandwich is always good


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Saturday) I was looking for the easiest way out, so i made turkey burgers on the electric grill in the kitchen and NOT on the BBQ....
I hate complaining, but tonight and tomorrow are probably the coldest days of this winter... 

Steamed assortment of veggies all mixed  my idea and we loved it....


----------



## Steve

For supper on Sunday I made chicken breasts bone in baked in the oven.. I added dry herbs and spices first, and then added a bit of stock to give a bit of liquid and put them in a loaf pan in the oven at 375f for about 40 minutes..
Steamed butternut squash, smashed with butter and herbs..
Carrot salad..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast was a 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
3 eggs scrambled with a turkey sausage inside mixed together for me..


----------



## QuickSilver

I found some really good Chicken/spinach/feta cheese patties at Whole Foods.. So we are having those on buns with lettuce and tomato..  Not sure what else.. some kind of veggie for sure.


----------



## rkunsaw

My wife just put a beef roast in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Josiah

I've recently started eating plantain regularly. I slice it up and fry it in coconut oil. They kind of remind me of potato chips only sweeter.


----------



## hollydolly

Right this moment I'm eating a  thick slice of granary bread  toasted and spread with butter and orange marmalade .. yum


----------



## Ina

I just fixed myself a shrimp burger with a light cheese and crispy pieces of bacon mixed into it.  On the side, I had broiled yellow squash, and a handful of baby potatoes.  I'm finding the purple potatoes interesting.


----------



## oakapple

No cooking today as we were out and about, so had a Chinese meal for a change, yum!


----------



## DoItMyself

We had crab legs for dinner tonight, along with some homemade bread topped with raspberry preserves from our garden last summer.  We also had salad and some orzo pasta on the side.

We try to do some sort of seafood 2-3 times each week.  I have a couple of very nice salmon filets for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A good old British favourite tonight - Fish & Chips  (or French fries if you insist).  Haddock is the fish of choice here and I deep fry it coated in a beer batter.  Tomorrow (Sunday) I'm planning to make Venison Bourguignon.


----------



## hollydolly

I haven't had red meat or potatoes either for quite a while....so tonight I made Minced beef in a  beef and red wine gravy with boiled potatoes, peas and Asparagus, and it was deeelicious but very filling even though I only had a little plate full...I forgot how bloating Carbs and protein together can be


----------



## Steve

Well, the extreme cold seems to be over for now, so, for supper tonight I will be using the BBQ....

Chicken drums dry marinated and placed ever so gently on my pre-heated BBQ grill should do the trick..

As a veggie, I have some broccoli that I will steam and serve it with sesame seeds and drizzled with a bit of garlic butter......


----------



## rkunsaw

Chicken thighs, marinated then cooked in a habernaro sauce. Swiss chard,  yellow squash and sliced tomato.


----------



## oakapple

Grilled lamb steaks,served with new potatoes and garden peas (green peas) followed by Bramley Apple pie and cream.


----------



## rkunsaw

oakapple said:


> Grilled lamb steaks,served with new potatoes and garden peas (green peas) followed by Bramley Apple pie and cream.



I haven't eaten lamb but once or twice in my life and that was many years ago. I would like to try some again but don't know where to find any around here.


----------



## Steve

Today (Monday) looks like a food shopping day.. 
I haven't gone food shopping in well over a week and I still have enough food in the freezer to last an awfully long time more...
Especially frozen wild meat which I should start using soon..
I have frozen...... Moose, Bear, Deer, and some Beaver left......

Perhaps tonight I will have some wild meat.. Not sure what yet, but something.......


----------



## Steve

After we came back from food shopping, I was too tired to cook a long involved meal, so I threw some frozen fish into the hot skillet and we had a fish meal of fillets of sole..

We had shopped at 2 super supermarkets, hardware store, general store, coffee at McDonalds while it was -27c with a very brisk wind.......
I took the car instead of the truck to try it out for shopping..

I also steamed a mixture of different frozen veggies and that was also very good..
I made a sauce of mayo and ketchup with a bit of horseradish and it went nicely over the fish..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette for my Princess and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 scrambled eggs for me with some grated cheese..


----------



## oakapple

Steve, do you do all the cooking, every day, or does your wife sometimes cook?


----------



## oakapple

tonight we are having roasted chicken breasts with red peppers with new potatoes. carrot cake and cream for afters and filter coffee.


----------



## hollydolly

rkunsaw said:


> I haven't eaten lamb but once or twice in my life and that was many years ago. I would like to try some again but don't know where to find any around here.




I love Lamb and it's plentiful here, but I haven't had it for a little while because I am generally cutting back on meat...but I know exactly what you mean tho' RK, because when I lived in Spain they have the same problem, Lamb is very difficult to buy, shops have Rabbit, duck, chicken , Pork...and some very fatty beef, but rarely any lamb and when it is available it's HUGELY expensive.. I really missed it all the years I lived there because I hate pork and chicken gets very old almost ever other day..


----------



## oakapple

we had lamb steaks with mint sauce just the other day, very yummy!


----------



## RadishRose

Sunday was roast chicken stuffed with garlic, lemons quarters & fresh herbs; rosemary & parsley, also made lasagna rolls w/ sausage, ricotta, bechamel sauce & tomato sauce on top, green beans with garlic & olive oil and a chocolate bundt cake with mocha whipped cream.


----------



## Steve

Oakapple... 
I do ALL the kitchen cooking for every meal and then some..
My wife did the cooking for 25 years with her first family and now it is my turn..

Actually when I retired in 1997, my wife told me to get a hobby.. I was thinking and decided to take up cooking.. I took a course, went to school and ended up working (after the course) for chef Maurice in Montreal as a sous chef.. That lasted only a short time as I wanted the experience but couldn't handle cooking 7 days a week for just under 100 people every meal..
I quit shortly after and have been cooking at home ever since.. I NEVER  cook a fancy meal but rather home style meals..


----------



## rkunsaw

I just had a big patty of J.C. Potters sausage and an egg. I'm ready to start the day now.


----------



## hollydolly

It's lunchtime here now, and I'm eating a Pastrami and Emmental  sandwich on Danish white  bread.. with a big hot cuppa tea..


----------



## Steve

Last night (Wednesday) I made a meatloaf using minced turkey.. I added herbs, spices, and a box of stove top turkey stuffing to the meat.. It called for a cup of water which I used a cup of stock and it was soooooo good we pigged out and almost ate the whole loaf..........

Steamed fresh cauliflower..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast was a 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my princess..
3 scrambled eggs with grated cheese for me..


----------



## Steve

Frozen Chicken breasts in the electric grill press.. 
Steamed and mashed butternut squash with peas added and herbs...

Breakfast.. 3 egg omelette for my Princess with chives and 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 eggs scrambled with a sausage for me..


----------



## Steve

(Friday)... I had some frozen salmon skewers that I thawed and put them on the BBQ..
They were delicious..
I made steamed cauliflower with small green peas as the veggie..
Coleslaw..


----------



## Ameriscot

My husband does all the cooking since he's a more creative cook and enjoys it.  However, he's busy laying tiles in the bathroom and then putting in the toilet.  So I'm making soup for dinner with lots of veggies, lentils, rice.  Just got some whole grain seeded bread out of the bread machine so we'll have that with it.  I'll also have a salad.


----------



## hollydolly

Lentil and vegetable soup is my very favourite home made soup...I make it in the stock remaining after I boil a Bacon joint..


Last night I had Mushroom papardelle for dinner..


This morning  had dried fruit for breakfast, lunch was some taramasalata on toast  and a toasted fruit scone  ...no idea what to make for tonight...I may have haddock and green beans  and a rocket salad  or some smoked  trout with sweet potato  and parsnip chips


----------



## rkunsaw

Baked salmon loaf, baked sweet potato and corn on the cob.


----------



## Ameriscot

Tonight tofu and veg curry on basmati rice, salad.


----------



## Steve

Baked chicken breasts skin & bone in..

Steamed carrots with added peas..
Scraped carrots (carrot salad) as well..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my princess..
A bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..

*We actually had lunch today*.. Each 2 sausages on the stove top with mustard and relish..
A pot of coffee as well..
We got up rather early, that's why...


----------



## rkunsaw

hamburger steak covered with gobs of sautéed onions, purple hull peas, and yellow squash. For dessert; Lemon meringue Oikos Greek yogurt.


----------



## Shalimar

Mango  cashew Indian curry, broccoli cheese stuffed potatoes, everything-in-it salad, spiced pear yogurt a la Shalimar. (politely burps)!


----------



## Shalimar

Please rkunsaw, what are purple hull peas?


----------



## Steve

Supper last night (Wednesday) was a meat loaf as we were out of town and I prepared the loaf ahead of time and just had to put it in the oven when we came home..
Turnip casserole in the oven as well was the veggie along with a carrot salad.................

Breakfast today.. 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs scrambled with grated cheese for me...

Lunch yesterday was a coffee at McDonalds..
Lunch today...... Nothing....


----------



## rkunsaw

Shalimar said:


> Please rkunsaw, what are purple hull peas?



http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/purple-hull-peas.aspx

Purple hull, crowder, and blackeye, are varieties of what some refer to as cow peas or field peas. Purple hulls to me are the best tasting and are a favorite all over the southern states.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you, rkunsaw. I have eaten blackeyed peas, but had never heard of purple hulled or crowder peas before. Here in western Canuckistan, we mostly eat kidney or black beans. In fact supper is black bean soup with cheese lumps, dumplings, and cornbread. Here cornbread is known as johnnycake. I also do not know what a hush puppy is?


----------



## Steve

Friday is food shopping day this week.. After I get through shopping, the shop should be empty of food as my fridge and pantry are very low.. BIG order coming up.......

Veggies this time of the year are useless, so I will be looking into frozen veggies..
Fruit is also not in season.. I just skip that section..


----------



## Steve

I think I am looking at a stir fry in the wok for supper tonight..
B/S chicken cubed and marinated for a few hours in a honey-garlic sauce with some fresh ginger scraped in as well..
Onions, garlic, broccoli, sweet peppers, mushrooms, and carrots should do it for the veggies..


Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs scrambled with some grated cheddar cheese for me..


----------



## Steve

Stir fry was OK but a bit on the sweet side as I don't have any white wine left, so it came out on the sweet side...

tonight will be a fish night..
Either fillets of salmon, sole, or cod.......
Which ever it is, it will be pan fried....

a turnip casserole in the oven will go nicely with the fish...

Breakfast: as usual for my Princess.. 3 egg omelette, 2 slices of turkey bacon.. She wants that EVERY DAY !!!
A bowl of porridge for me with cottage cheese and sour cream....
Naturally, a pot of Folgers..


----------



## rkunsaw

Tuna sandwiches on toasted Jewish Rye and a deviled egg for lunch. May have a rerun for supper.


----------



## DoItMyself

Tonight it was my smoked whiskey ribs.

2 slabs of ribs smoked for 4 hours at 200 degrees.  Then the ribs are taken off smoke, put in foil, doused in whiskey, and put back in the smoker (sans smoke) for a couple more hours.  The alcohol flashes off, and leaves the ribs tender and the complex flavors of the whiskey get left behind.  After a couple hours the ribs are finished on the grill with some homemade barbeque sauce.  A side of homemade bread with some homemade raspberry jam, and a salad round it out.

The ribs are fall-off-the-bone tender with multiple flavor levels.


----------



## rkunsaw

Those ribs sure look good, DIM.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper, I made chicken breasts skin & bone in baked in the oven with a bit if white wine as the liquid..
First I dry rubbed them with herbs and spices...

Steamed broccoli...

Breakfast: As usual for my Princess.. 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 eggs scrambled with grated cheese for me...
Pot of Folgers..


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper, I am thinking of some fish.........
Frozen salmon fillets should do it........

A fresh green salad to go with it would be nice..

Breakfast: as usual, 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife...
A bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me...


----------



## Shalimar

I think tonight I will make a shrimp stir fry, spinach salad, and mango yogurt for dessert. Yummy.


----------



## Steve

Tonight I am having the night off..... No cooking....
We are going to the "Seniors" club for a Pot Luck supper.. We are bringing a jar of pickles as they never have enough of those.. That's what we were asked to bring....
They have a Pot Luck the third Monday of every month..

Ths club is in Espanola (30 kms east of Massey) where I will do my grocery order first that I didn't do last week because I was waiting for this trip.. Save a trip (60 kms return trip) isn't a bad idea.. Besides the weather was really nasty lately up here with a small ton of snow and high winds...............


----------



## rkunsaw

Going Irish today; corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## Steve

Nope.. No irish for me..
Chicken drumsticks on the BBQ..
A fresh salad..
Frozen fruit with yogurt and cream..

Breakfast 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife..
3 scrambled eggs with portobello mushrooms for me..


----------



## QuickSilver

Rubin sandwiches with left over corned beef..


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Thursday) I just bought some frozen chicken breasts that are large and seasoned.. I pu tthem in the electric grill frozen and they came out just perfect after 15 minutes..

Steamed frozen veggie mixture..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast was 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for Annmarie..
3 eggs scrambled with grated mozzarella for me..


----------



## oakapple

After being on holiday for a while, it seems very hard having to cook again each day &#55357;&#56852; however tonight we had lean pork steaks fried with yellow peppers and soy sauce, with mushroom rice.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight I had Indian  Butter Chicken Curry...


----------



## Shalimar

Pacific time here, so dinnertime is still two hours ahead. Tonight is Thai shrimp stir fry and everything-in-it salad. Nanaimo bars for dessert.


----------



## oakapple

Tonight it will be pan fried marinated beefsteaks with new potatoes and chopped leeks.No pud.
Sunday it will be a chicken casserole, roast potatoes and broccoli, with Apple strudel and cream for pud.


----------



## Temperance

Going to dine out tonight at a country restaurant.  Most likely will have country fried steak, mashed potatoes and fried okra.  Yum.


----------



## Raven

Our main dish for today  will be chicken casserole with steamed broccoli,
dessert will be cherry pie with ice cream.


----------



## DoItMyself

These guys are getting ready to go into the smoker for a few hours.  4 hours on apple wood at 220 degrees, and then an hour's rest before they get finished on the grill.


----------



## DoItMyself

Tonight it was my smoked ribs.  After 5 hours on cherry smoke and drizzled with some spiced rum.



Then they rest FTC* for a couple hours where they continue to slightly cook and all the juices migrate back to the meat.  Then I finish them on the grill with some homemade barbeque sauce.



They're moist and fall-off-the-bone tender.  When smoked with cherry and drizzled with spiced rum they have a rich, mild flavor.

*Wrap them in Foil, wrap them in a Towel, and put them in a Cooler .


----------



## oakapple

Tonight we had grilled steak, mushrooms, fried tomatoes and a few chips [fries.]


----------



## DoItMyself

Tonight it was beer battered cod, corn from last summer's garden, homemade vienna bread with homemade raspberry jam.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had Chinese food delivered tonight from a good restaurant.  Shrimp Curry, Shrimp Lemongrass, Beef with Scallions, Curry Beef...will be having some leftovers for a day or two.


----------



## muffin

Cod in breadcrumbs new potatoes and mixed veg


----------



## muffin

We are having Roast chicken, roasted parsnips roasted butternut squash, roast potatoes, and cabbage
for our dinner this evening.


----------



## hollydolly

Can you make me some please Muffin? 


I haven't made up my mind yet what I'll have tonight  but I've already had a bacon sandwich on wholemeal bread at breakfast time..and 2 ritz herb and chive  dipping crackers with Taramasalata and wild smoked trout  for lunch...so tonight maybe sausages in caramelised  onion and red wine gravy , Yorkshire puds  and Sugar snap peas....but I may change my mind before it gets to dinner time.. 

Sundays are the only day I'm not pedantic about ensuring I get fibre somewhere in my diet..


----------



## oakapple

Been busy today so something easy,chicken stir fry which doesn't take long to cook.


----------



## Susie

Today "Good Friday" it will be: Fish, rice, broccoli, and "Poppy Seed Cake with Streusel" on top. (sent to me from friend in Hamburg, Ge. for Easter).


----------



## SeaBreeze

We're having turkey, wild rice and gravy.


----------



## DoItMyself

I made my own interpretation of a shepherd's pie for dinner tonight.  Tomorrow my wife is going to go by the fish market on her way home and pick up a couple of salmon filets, and I'll grill them along with some asparagus.


----------



## oakapple

Had a busy time with the small grandchildren today so just something easy again tonight, peppered burgers, new potatoes and peas and cauliflower.No pud, as we had cake at lunchtime.


----------



## Steve

for tonight (Friday) I am making chicken burgers on the BBQ... 
Good Passover meal ...... LOL..
I have some absolutely HUGE mushrooms that I will put on the grill as well..
Butternut squash cubed, steamed, and mashed with some butter, nutmeg, and chives....

Breakfast was 2 eggs and 2 slices of turkey bacon for my princess..
3 egg scrambled for me...


----------



## Steve

Tonight I tried a brand new recipe.. Something like a stir fry but not quite.. 
Basically, cubed B/S chicken breast... Veggies but not as much as a regular stir fry such as, garlic, onion, red sweet pepper, and I added some broccoli florets (It didn't call for them).....
It is cooked in a pineapple juice with one cup of canned pineapple chunks.. Soy sauce, brown sugar, and cornstarch as a thickener.....
It wasn't bad but I won't make it again.. Just not our taste.. We both prefer the stir fry I make and not this one...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey sausage, mushrooms. and cheddar cheese for me and....
2 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..


----------



## Steve

tonight I made for supper chicken breasts bone in but skinless.. I dry marinated them and baked them in the oven.. 
Steamed cauliflower with parsley....


----------



## DoItMyself

Tonight it was crab cakes, romaine salad, and seasoned potato wedges.  It was a new crab cake recipe that I came up with-a number of different flavors layer with the crab, quite tasty.  My wife called it "a keeper".


----------



## Steve

Tonight again I am trying out a brand new recipe..
B/S chicken breast cut into cubes and mixed with a can of mushroom soup, onions, 3 cups of veggies and covered with a box of stove top stuffing.. baked in the oven at 400f....
I will let you know if it is a keeper or a dud....

Breakfast was 2 eggs omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess ..... and ....
3 eggs scrambled with onions, and a sausage cubed.....


----------



## oakapple

Dinner tonight is pasta spirals served with tiny cubes of a ham I cooked the other day, grated mature cheddar cheese and tomato and basil sauce.Fresh fruit salad and cream.


----------



## Steve

Chicken burgers on the BBQ.. My princess always loves my homemade burgers..

Steamed carrots and peas is what I made as a veggie..


----------



## Steve

For tonight, i am thinking of fish...

On the other hand, I have some wild meat left that I must use soon.. Lots of Moose meat and some Beaver.. 
Deer meat all gone...... Bear meat all gone......  Beaver one more meal..... Moose a few more meals .....

I will post later what I decide on, meanwhile today is shopping day which means loads of fresh veggies..


----------



## Steve

Ended up making a lovely piece of Flounder..
Steamed frozen green and yellow beans .......

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon 
3 scrambled eggs with a sausage and some cheddar cheese for me.....


----------



## Steve

Made a stir fry for tonight (Friday)..In the wok.....
B/S chicken breast cubed in a honey-garlic sauce and marinated for 4 hours..
Onion, garlic, broccoli, sweet pepper, mushrooms, was the veggies...


----------



## Shirley

Steve, did you ever make chicken fingers?


----------



## Steve

Shirley..........

Chicken Fingers ????????????????/

I am in my mid 70's and I have been eating chicken all my life..
I have eaten almost every part of the chicken that is edible..

Unfortunately, I have NEVER seen or known that chicken have fingers.........
They must be extremely small if they have any...........

................... *LOL* ......


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight might be (not chicken fingers) but chicken B/S thighs in the skillet....

Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley on top at serving..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess....
3 eggs scrambled with a sausage and some shredded cheese in a skillet and under the broiler for me..


----------



## oakapple

Steve said:


> Shirley..........
> 
> Chicken Fingers ????????????????/
> 
> I am in my mid 70's and I have been eating chicken all my life..
> I have eaten almost every part of the chicken that is edible..
> 
> Unfortunately, I have NEVER seen or known that chicken have fingers.........
> They must be extremely small if they have any...........
> 
> ................... *LOL* ......


Well, we can buy frozen fish fingers here!


----------



## Steve

Oakapple..
That's right.. In England the fish are different than here.. They actually have fingers .....

LOL ........


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I took out of the freezer a package of B/S chicken breasts.
Would you believe it that it turned out to be B/S chicken thighs ???  Made a mistake but I will do something with them...
Perhaps dry marinate them and then in the skillet with a bit of honey-garlic sauce...

Veggies:... Most likely steamed cauliflower will be the veggie..


----------



## Shirley

Steve, I take a boneless skinless chicken breast and cut it across the grain into finger size strips. If they are thick, I cut them through the long way first. I salt them lightly with seasoned salt, dip them in flour and fry them in canola oil. I set the burner on medium heat, fry for about two or three minutes on each side. They are delicious. I started doing that a couple of months age when I was looking for something quick and easy for supper. It's my grandsons new favorite meal. He named them chicken fingers.


----------



## Steve

Shirley....
Of course I eat chicken that way.. 

I was just teasing you !!!!  ................................ And enjoying every minute of it ....

Flour, garlic powder, touch of cayenne pepper, paprika, and some herbs is what I use..


----------



## oakapple

English fish have ten fingers on each hand Steve( plus two thumbs) and come in packs of a dozen!


----------



## oakapple

Actually, a fish finger sarnie with ketchup is very delicious, I could just eat one right now.


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf was the supper tonight..
I used one pound of minced chicken, one egg, spices, one cup of stock, and one package of stove top stuffing mix.. 
Mixed all together and in a loaf pan at 375 f till the sides come out a bit and the top starts to brown..

I am NOT a big fan of stove top stuffing, but as a filler for meatloaf or as a topping for some of my casseroles, I will use it...

Breakfast: baked eggs for the both of us.....


----------



## Steve

Oakapple..
Yes I sometimes make fish fingers using cod mostly..
The flour I use is called wheat gluten and not the regular flour.. Herbs and spices makes it very tasty..
The trouble with fish fingers is I can eat a ton of them...


----------



## oakapple

Wheat/gluten free Steve? Yes, I have that flour, I may try doing fish fingers, I usually coat the whole piece of fish.
What is stove top stuffing?


----------



## Steve

Oakapple..
I posted wheat gluten flour............
NOT gluten free flour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made chicken drums on the BBQ.. dry marinated first..
Steamed green and wax beans with sour cream was the veggie..
S/F lime jello made with heavy cream for dessert..


----------



## ~Lenore

*My son came by this morning and brought me a bowl of his home made chili.  So I guess that is what I will have.*


----------



## oakapple

Steve said:


> Oakapple..
> I posted wheat gluten flour............
> NOT gluten free flour !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh right, I use wheat and gluten free flour, called Dove for most things, it's good for almost everything.


----------



## oakapple

Stove top stuffing........?..


----------



## Steve

Wheat gluten flour is what I use to make pancakes and waffles..

Stove top stuffing is what is sold in a box and is used to be stuffing made on the stove top.. It consists mainly of bread crumbs, herbs, spices and some other junk that I can't pronounce.. You mix the contents with one cup of hot water and it is supposed to be just like stuffing in a Turkey or Chicken.....
Is it good ???? >>>> NO.... Not at all but as a filler for meatloaf or as a topping over a casserole in the oven, it is just perfect..
I only use it then and NEVER as a stuffing.....


----------



## Steve

Oakapple...

Wheat gluten flour isn't whole wheat flour... Not the same at all..


----------



## oakapple

Steve...... This is getting too confusing for words.What exactly is wheat gluten flour then? We have either wheat flour, which of course contains gluten in the wheat, or gluten free flour. Which is actually flour made from rice.
Stove top stuffing, right I know what you mean but we don't call it that, just instant stuffing, it's called Paxo, and made up with boiling water and a pat of butter, it's not bad but not as good as your own.


----------



## Steve

Oakapple..
Google it .............

Wheat gluten is definitely NOT wheat flour.. It has more protein than flour but is still flour..
MUCH lower in carbs than flour which is why I use it instead of regular flour..
It is NOT gluten free which I don't want ....


----------



## Steve

Last night for supper I made a lovely tuna casserole..
It was sooooo good that both Princess and I ate the whole thing .....

I love those one dish meals....


----------



## Kadee

Steve said:


> Oakapple..
> Google it .............
> 
> Wheat gluten is definitely NOT wheat flour.. It has more protein than flour but is still flour..
> MUCH lower in carbs than flour which is why I use it instead of regular flour..
> It is NOT gluten free which I don't want ....




Interesting Steve I had never heard of this flour before , but it sounds good may look for it next time I'm shopping, .....

Vital Wheat Gluten is 100% Gluten (the protein in flour) and is a low carb flour! Also called Gluten Flour. Perfect to make lighter breads and to increase the elasticity of your baked favourites. This will strengthen your flour with more protein.
High Protein, Low Carb, Low Starch = GM Free Vital Wheat Gluten from Australian grown wheat, sourced in Australia.
A fine light cream coloured powder obtained by drying freshly prepared wet gluten separated from high quality Australian wheat flour.

Suitable for Vegans, Lacto Vegetarians, Lacto-Ovo Vegetarians.
The essential ingredient for Seitan - the perfect 'meat substitute' - see *recipe *below.


----------



## Steve

Wheat Gluten flour is the ONLY flour I use both in cooking and in baking..

I love making pancakes from it... Instead of using water as a liquid, i use cream and BOY does it ever come out light and tasty and rich.....

For breading fish (or whatever), I use wheat gluten, mixed with herbs and spices and dry bread the fish first before frying....


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was chicken breasts on the BBQ.. Marinated first...

A fresh salad was the veggie..


----------



## Kadee

Steve said:


> Supper tonight was chicken breasts on the BBQ.. Marinated first...
> 
> A fresh salad was the veggie..


Hope you don't mind ,But I'm inviting myself to your place for Tea as we call Evening meal, sounds nice:laugh:


----------



## mitchezz

Kadee46 said:


> Hope you don't mind ,But I'm inviting myself to your place for Tea as we call Evening meal, sounds nice:laugh:



Kadee I'm in NSW and we call it dinner. Funny how different terms are used for the same things


----------



## Kadee

mitchezz said:


> Kadee I'm in NSW and we call it dinner. Funny how different terms are used for the same things


Yes its funny how terms can even vary in Australia from state to state , I was bought up calling it tea ( grew up in Broken Hill)
No wonder some of our friendly members  from O/ S get confused ..


----------



## mitchezz

We call them swimmers or cossies but other States call them bathers, suitcases vs ports, frankurts vs saveloys, scallops vs potato cakes, wheelie bins vs ottos........must be many more.


----------



## mitchezz

I've also noticed on some USA recipe sites they call Entrees what we call Mains. My grandmother always called Desserts "Sweets".


----------



## oakapple

mitchezz said:


> I've also noticed on some USA recipe sites they call Entrees what we call Mains. My grandmother always called Desserts "Sweets".


We just call them puddings.


----------



## oakapple

Dinner this evening was a baked ham, served with jacket potatoes, salad with a light vinaigrette  dressing, and coleslaw.Pudding was a fresh fruit salad and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Ameriscot

mitchezz said:


> I've also noticed on some USA recipe sites they call Entrees what we call Mains. My grandmother always called Desserts "Sweets".



Americans call the main dish an entree.  Confuses my hubby as an entree should be a starter or appetizer.  In the UK the evening meal is called 'tea' although I've never picked that one up and don't say it.  Desserts are afters.  In Scotland seems most say 'sweetie' to refer to anything sugary.


----------



## Steve

It was a lazy day yesterday for supper.....
I ended up using the frozen burgers and BBQ'd them from frozen....

Steamed cauliflower smashed with sour cream, herbs, and spices was the veggie...


----------



## oakapple

Ameriscot said:


> Americans call the main dish an entree.  Confuses my hubby as an entree should be a starter or appetizer.  In the UK the evening meal is called 'tea' although I've never picked that one up and don't say it.  Desserts are afters.  In Scotland seems most say 'sweetie' to refer to anything sugary.


A slight correction, if I may Ameriscot, calling the evening meal in the U K 'tea' is only in working class households, We call it dinner, but some rather posh friends we used to have always called it supper!Dessert in England (as opposed to other places in the UK) is called pudding by everyone we know, and only called dessert on a menu.


----------



## Pam

oakapple said:


> A slight correction, if I may Ameriscot, calling the evening meal in the U K 'tea' is only in working class households, We call it dinner, but some rather posh friends we used to have always called it supper!Dessert in England (as opposed to other places in the UK) is called pudding by everyone we know, and only called dessert on a menu.



Well, that's me put firmly in my class, oakapple.....lol In my corner of northwest England, midday meal is dinner, evening meal is tea. On the other hand,my late husband (a Cockney) called midday meal, lunch and the evening meal.... supper.


----------



## Bee

oakapple said:


> A slight correction, if I may Ameriscot, calling the evening meal in the U K 'tea' is only in working class households, We call it dinner, but some rather posh friends we used to have always called it supper!Dessert in England (as opposed to other places in the UK) is called pudding by everyone we know, and only called dessert on a menu.




Thanks Oakapple, like Pam, you have put me firmly in my class as well...............and like Pam, where I am, we call the midday meal dinner and the evening meal tea............also desserts is called afters and sometimes pudding.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I really feel like going for a wok.....
B/S chicken breast cubed and marinated..
Broccoli, onion, garlic, sweet pepper, mushrooms will wok with me...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
3 eggs scrambled with a turkey sausage for me..


----------



## Steve

Well, I NEVER woked........  
Somehow I ended up making a tuna casserole instead..
I love those one dish meals... Tons of veggies and a can of tuna with herbs and spices, a little sauce, and "VOILA" ... A casserole......


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Sunday) I have some marinated and frozen chicken breasts that I will put on the BBQ frozen.. I dry marinated them some time ago and then froze them in individual bags.. A butcher up here told me what to do and it is just wonderful..

I have a lovely cauliflower that I will steam, smash coarsely, add some sour cream, herbs and spices and that will be one of the veggies..
BBQ butternut squash will be there as well...
A bit of coleslaw as well..

Breakfast will be 3 poached eggs each in my poacher..
Turkey bacon for my Princess and a Turkey sausage for me........

Lately Princess has been having a small, light lunch..
Cottage cheese with some pineapple...


----------



## Ameriscot

We've been having BBQ Meatfest with family here all weekend.  This morning we had a fry-up - (British) bacon, eggs, tattie scones, fried tomatoes.


----------



## Steve

Homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ...
As usual they were delicious.. We actually ate the whole pound of meat.. 2 burgers each....

Steamed cauliflower with parsley ...
Butterscotch pudding with heavy cream..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs scrambled for me.....


----------



## oakapple

Salmon en croute tonight which I cheated with and made with some frozen puff pastry. It's in the fridge now and I will cook it later on.New potatoes and mashed turnip/swede with it. no pudding this time.


----------



## QuickSilver

Chicken patties with spinach and feta..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Tuesday) was a total disaster..
I had some frozen flounder that I thawed and pan fried in EVOO..
The fish must of been off because it not only tasted weird but was very watery....
Neither of us ate it...

I made a turnip casserole in the oven as a veggie that we both enjoyed and finished the whole thing.. That's all we ate for supper..

Breakfast for me was a real mixture of leftovers.... diced red onion, sliced mushrooms, sausage cut up and cubed all in the skillet in EVOO till browned and then I added 3 eggs with some tabasco sauce.. Topped it with some shredded mozzarella cheese and placed the skillet under the broiler to brown the cheese..

Princess had her usual.. 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon.. I always add some herbs to her omelette..


----------



## QuickSilver

Tonight?   Well.. It's going to be a surprise.. Hubby pulled something out of the downstairs freezer that is in a container..   It's been there about 6 months.  I obviously thought enough about it to save it.  SoOO...   when it thaws, we will know what we are eating tonight.  Perhaps at a restaurant.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Wednesday) was chicken breast marinated on the BBQ..

Butternut squash on the BBQ was the veggie and some cole slaw as well..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette for my Princess with 2 slices of turkey bacon..
3 eggs scrambled for me..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shrimp dipped in drawn butter with French bread.


----------



## Steve

Tuna casserole for supper with loads of veggies, sauce, and cheese..

I LOVE those one dish meals !!!!

Breakfast tomorrow (Friday) will be french toast....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sauteed Portabello mushrooms in olive oil over whole wheat spaghetti.


----------



## Cookie

Tried making salmon and potato fish cakes yet again, but just too mushy to fry, still looking for a just right recipe.

So I spread the mixture all out on cookie sheet, baked for about 3/4 hr. until crisp around edges and cut into squares. Very tasty.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## hollydolly

oakapple said:


> A slight correction, if I may Ameriscot, calling the evening meal in the U K 'tea' is only in working class households, We call it dinner, but some rather posh friends we used to have always called it supper!Dessert in England (as opposed to other places in the UK) is called pudding by everyone we know, and only called dessert on a menu.



I agree oakapple...the mid-day meal is Lunch...any light snack late afternoon is high tea...the evening meal is Dinner...and a snack later in the evening is supper.. 

That said I know when I was growing up  in Scotland we always called lunch ''Dinner' and the evening meal Supper.


----------



## Bee

Posts 254...and ....255..............Looks like Pam and myself have been put firmly in our class _*again*_.


----------



## hollydolly

Bee said:


> Posts 254...and ....255..............Looks like Pam and myself have been put firmly in our class _*again*_.



I have no idea why you seem to be so angry , this is not about class , it's about what it's called in different parts of the country or what it may have been called as one grew up..


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> I have no idea why you seem to be so angry , this is not about class , it's about what it's called in different parts of the country or what it may have been called as one grew up..





Different parts of the states..

Breakfast, Lunch, Supper.

Brunch,Lunch, Dinner, late night Snack

Lunch, quick bite to eat.


----------



## Steve

FISH !!!

I had some fillets of sole that I pan fried..
Steamed broccoli..
S/F Jello pudding (chocolate)

Breakfast :: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
3 scrambled eggs for me...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yesterday and today we had great northern beans with ham for dinner (or supper).


----------



## Steve

Chicken drumsticks dry rubbed marinated and on the BBQ...

Steamed and mashed butternut squash with herbs and spices for my Princess and slices of butternut squash on the BBQ for me.....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette for my Princess with 2 slices of turkey bacon..
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me...


----------



## Steve

Minced Turkey made into burgers on the BBQ.. The package was 450g which is one pound.. I made 4 large burgers and we pigged out and both ate 2 burgers... I added herbs and spices and minced onions to the minced..
When i say burgers, I absolutely don't have any bread or buns in the house.. I mean plain burgers with any condiment one likes such as mustard, ketchup, relish, hot peppers, hot chili sauce or whatever one wants.....

Steamed cauliflower with parsley was the veggie..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife
3 eggs scrambled for me....


----------



## Steve

B/S chicken thighs on the BBQ...

Steamed (frozen) green and yellow beans.. Mine with sour cream...
S/F butterscotch pudding with heavy cream..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmm...sounds good Steve!  Tonight we had veggie burgers on whole wheat buns with onion, tomato and mayo.


----------



## oakapple

Bee, just seen your post.Apologies if I offended you or anyone else, it wasn't my intention. Different names for meals, that's all.
Steve, any chance of you typing out your recipe for tuna casserole?Have never made it.
tonight we had soup ( again) as I have had the dreaded flu.Tomorrow we will have a ready meal.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was chicken B/S breasts on the BBQ.. They were frozen and before freezing, I marinated them with a dry rub... I put them on the BBQ frozen.. They were simply delicious..

I accidently overbought on broccoli, so I made a cold broccoli salad with scraped carrot, onions and broccoli florets.. It was one of the best veggies I could of served.. I made enough to last us for the week..

Breakfast (Sunday) will be French Toast.. I have some Italian bread that I will soak in an egg mixture and serve with a maple syrup topping..
Breakfast Saturday was a bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream..
Princess had her usual 3 eggs and turkey bacon..


----------



## Steve

Oakapple..
Yes, I will post my tuna casserole on the recipe section, but please give me a few days as I am totally tied up this week with personal items.. 
Nothing health wise but actually I will be out of town for a few days..


----------



## oakapple

Thanks Steve!


----------



## oakapple

Ready meal tonight, not too bad an Indian meal of lamb curry and saffron rice, then a few fresh strawberries.


----------



## John C

I've become addicted to English Muffins for breakfast.  I get the kind you split yourself with a fork.  I spread them with real butter, put them on a cookie sheet in the oven on broil for seven minutes, then spread on Strawberry Preserves or Strawberry jelly preferably the Knotts Berry Farm brand.


----------



## Steve

Tonight was meatloaf made with minced chicken in the oven..

Cold broccoli salad..
Coleslaw..
Steamed green and yellow beans with a garlic butter..

Breakfast: porridge with brown sugar and heavy cream for my wife 
Porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..


----------



## oakapple

Still not very well, so it's either soup or a ready meal or letting Mr Oakapple loose in the kitchen( NOOOOOOOOOO.)


----------



## RadishRose

Sorry you're ill Oakapple. Order something special and very tasty!


----------



## Steve

Oakapple....

CHICKEN SOUP ............ good for what ails you...


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Saturday) I made marinated chicken breasts on the BBQ.. I dry marinated chicken breasts and then froze them.. I put the breasts on the BBQ frozen...

Green salad..

Breakfast: bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me ......
Poached eggs for my Princess..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade bean burritos in whole wheat tortillas smothered in cheese.


----------



## QuickSilver

Couscous stuffed artichokes and a spring green salad.   Today is meatless Monday


----------



## RadishRose

Pasta e fagioli
Chopped raw broccoli salad


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lox (smoked salmon) on bagel with less fat Philadelphia Chive and Onion cream cheese, and thin sliced onion.


----------



## QuickSilver

tonight Chicken Biryani


----------



## oakapple

Feeling much better now thank you, yes, chicken soup always does the trick.
tonight we had home made beef burgers , gently fried with a few tomatoes, some chips and coronation coleslaw.Fresh strawberries and a little cream for pud.


----------



## RadishRose

Oakapple, I had to look up "coronation coleslaw", I see it contains, chicken, raisins and Indian spices. How do you make this at your home? It sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-
Roasted pork tenderloin w/ garlic & herbs
Smashed potatoes
Corn on the cob


----------



## RadishRose

Baked cod w/ herbed stuffing
Roasted asparagus w/ olive oil
Sliced raw red bell peppers w/ Caesar dressing


----------



## Ameriscot

On our bike ride today we stopped at the botanic gardens cafe and I had a fruit (raisins & other dried fruit) scone with spread and jam.  Yummy.

Dinner:  veg/bean/Quorn mince curry served on basmati rice which had been cooked with asparagus.


----------



## oakapple

Tonight I cooked fresh fillets of cod in a frypan with a little milk and butter and fresh parsley from the herb garden. boiled some new potatoes with mint leaves and some green peas, served with some chopped chives.A piece of cream cake with jam for pud, a bought cake, as we fancied some fresh cream.Coffee.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night we had homemade Bison burgers on whole wheat buns with tomato, onion and mayo.  Tonight is Chinese food from a very good restaurant, delivered.


----------



## Shalimar

Tonight's dinner is homemade three cheese and bean lasagne--reheated from the freezer, with homemade raisin bread, and FUDGE!


----------



## hollydolly

oakapple said:


> Tonight I cooked fresh fillets of cod in a frypan with a little milk and butter and fresh parsley from the herb garden. boiled some new potatoes with mint leaves and some green peas, served with some chopped chives.A piece of cream cake with jam for pud, a bought cake, as we fancied some fresh cream.Coffee.



I also had Fresh unsmoked cod...but I baked it in the oven wrapped in foil with a spinkle of fresh mixed herbs...and dry roasted wild chestnut mushrooms...and served it with a side serving of Carrot and swede mash.

Followed by a small square of  Gluten and wheat free Brownie topped with Dark chocolate ganache


----------



## RadishRose

Crock pot BBQ flavored pulled pork


----------



## Steve

Minced chicken burgers on the BBQ..
Steamed broccoli

We just got back from North Bay and I felt lazy about cooking a good meal, so I whipped up some burgers and steamed what I had in the fridge..

Tomorrow is food shopping day which I will be looking at loads of veggies...


----------



## Steve

Had a simple meal on the BBQ tonight..
B/S chicken thighs..
Steamed green beans with sour cream..

I made myself a Birthday cake (its my Birthday today) for desert and totally pigged out.. It was a cherry/vanilla cake without any icing...


----------



## RadishRose

.  Happy Birthday Steve !


----------



## Steve

Thanks Rose...

Supper tonight (Sunday) was chicken drums on the BBQ..

I made a turnip casserole to go with the drums.. simply delicious !!

Breakfast was 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess and ..
3 scrambled eggs with a sausage, sliced mushrooms, and sliced red onion all mixed together in the pan..


----------



## oakapple

Happy belated birthday Steve, hope you had some nice presents?


----------



## oakapple

Tonight we had pasta with chopped crispy bacon and peppers in a tomato and basil sauce.fresh pineapple for pud.


----------



## applecruncher

OA, I bought a fresh pineapple this morning.  Gonna cut that sucka up and enjoy it the rest of this week with breakfast.    Luvs me some pineapple!


----------



## Steve

Hamburgers on the BBQ but not mine.. I used the store bought and frozen ones.. Had a weird day and didn't have the time to prepare something, so I turned to my emergency last minute meal...

A salad which was easy and fast to make was the veggie..


Breakfast ... 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me......


----------



## RadishRose

Last night it was just a ham and Swiss cheese sandwich on pumpernickel bread. Oh yes, and someone forced me to eat an ice cream cone, moosetracks I believe was the flavor.


----------



## applecruncher

Thanks RR, I'm adding pumpernickel bread to grocery list.  I love that stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

applecruncher said:


> Thanks RR, I'm adding pumpernickel bread to grocery list.  I love that stuff.



Your welcome AC,  enjoy that bread!


----------



## oakapple

applecruncher said:


> OA, I bought a fresh pineapple this morning.  Gonna cut that sucka up and enjoy it the rest of this week with breakfast.    Luvs me some pineapple!


Our little grandson aged two, came into the  garden room yesterday and said ' you has pineapples!' There were a few of them ripening on a ledge in the sun.I was most impressed that he knew what they were and remembered the name, particularly as he always asks for Manila ice cream and also cheese sammiges.He can't get them all right I suppose.


----------



## oakapple

Ate out at our local pub tonight, fish and chips ( fries to you) with mushy peas.Yummy.


----------



## RadishRose

Manila ice cream and also cheese sammiges... so cute!


----------



## applecruncher

oakapple said:


> Ate out at our local pub tonight, fish and chips ( fries to you) with mushy peas.Yummy.




umm, to me chips are very different from fries. Fish 'N Chips is battered fried fish pieces with thick sliced potato wedges (sometimes called steak fries), served with side of vinegar. "Chips" (to me - in US) are potato chips (in a bag)...crunchy.

But last month I ordered Fish 'N Chips at a restaurant.  Since I'd been there before I knew their "chips" were just french fries, so I asked for onion rings.


----------



## applecruncher

I had a late breakfast (had to make some phone calls and sift thru some papers), by the time I stopped to eat I was ravenous.

I made a big bowl of oatmeal, covered it with margarine, brown sugar, cinnamon, fresh pineapple, fresh strawberries. Cup of coffee and a piece of toast. Tasted mighty fine.


----------



## LynnD

For breakfast I had 2 slices of toasted flaxseed bread with unsalted raw almond butter on it.


----------



## oakapple

Yes Applecruncher, chips here, at least the ones served with fish are chunky, whereas French Fries are thin and wispy and I never eat those.


----------



## QuickSilver

oakapple said:


> Ate out at our local pub tonight, fish and chips ( fries to you) with mushy peas.Yummy.



are mushy peas what I think they are?  smooosh up green stuff?


----------



## hollydolly

QuickSilver said:


> are mushy peas what I think they are?  smooosh up green stuff?



Yup just mashed up Marrowfat  Peas..


----------



## hollydolly

applecruncher said:


> umm, to me chips are very different from fries. F*ish 'N Chips is battered fried fish pieces with thick sliced potato wedges (sometimes called steak fries), served with side of vinegar. "Chips" (to me - in US) are potato chips (in a bag)...crunchy.*
> 
> But last month I ordered Fish 'N Chips at a restaurant.  Since I'd been there before I knew their "chips" were just french fries, so I asked for onion rings.



You're almost right... Here in the UK Chips are sliced peeled potatoes about as thick as your index finger and deep fried...potato wedges are very thick usually with the skin still on an almost always baked rather than fried...French fries are those skinny matchstick things that Maccy Dees  and other FF restaurants pass off as Chips...

So here in the Uk if you get Fish and chips from the ''chip shop'' you get battered fried fish, and deep fried Chips...

What you call chips in a bag..we call crisps ( potato crisps).. . ..


Fish and Chips... 

Crisps...


----------



## Steve

FISH ...
A nice piece of salmon pan fried in a buttery, dill sauce..
A fresh green salad with my homemade dressing..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..... and ......
3 eggs scrambled with a sausage, onions and some grated cheese for me...
A pot of Folgers ......


----------



## Kadee

We were invited out for lunch today , we had homemade Cornish pasties ( it's just after 8 Pm here now)


----------



## RadishRose

Supermarket-made rotisserie chicken
Home-fried potatoes w/ diced onion and bell pepper
Oven-roasted asparagus
Fresh strawberries w/ angel food cake and whipped cream


----------



## LynnD

Not dinner yet but my plan is a mushroom lovers veggie burger with melted low fat Swiss cheese and I'll put it in a half a whole wheat low carb tortilla.  Some veggies on the side...maybe a cole slaw but with vinegar and Splenda as the dressing.

may have a coconut water with pineapple chunks outshine bar  for dessert.those are only about 60 or 70 calories and it is so hot here...need to cool my insides down too.


----------



## applecruncher

Boneless skinless pork chop, brown rice.


----------



## oakapple

Thanks for the pics Holly, the fish and chips there looked really good!
Am cooking fish this evening, haddock, cooked in the pan with a little milk and butter and fresh parsley. new potatoes, garden peas and sliced tomatoes. Apple crumble for pud.


----------



## RadishRose

Baked chicken in garlic, soysauce, ginger & brown sugar glaze. 
Raw carrot sticks with dip.
Cookies.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tofu stir fry


----------



## Steve

Quicksilver..
You like tofu???
I tried it several times and just can't seem to like it.. I tried the firm one in a stir fry and found it rather tasteless.. I tried the soft one as a filler and just didn't understand why I did that.. Don't need a filler.....
I also tried it (the firm one) in a recipe as a main ingredient in a dish and we just didn't enjoy the texture and taste..

Oh well, to each their own........ At least I tried !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Last night for supper I got away easy... 
We were out of town, and upon returning home we stopped at a Wendy's and picked up 2 salads.. 
One with fresh strawberries and chicken for my Princess and one with BBQ chicken for me..
We had coupons for a discount on the salads, so why not use them...

Pretty good actually and quite a generous portion..


----------



## QuickSilver

Steve said:


> Quicksilver..
> You like tofu???
> I tried it several times and just can't seem to like it.. I tried the firm one in a stir fry and found it rather tasteless.. I tried the soft one as a filler and just didn't understand why I did that.. Don't need a filler.....
> I also tried it (the firm one) in a recipe as a main ingredient in a dish and we just didn't enjoy the texture and taste..
> 
> Oh well, to each their own........ At least I tried !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tofu is tasteless... but it readily takes on the flavor of what you cook it with..  So I use lots of onion and garlic.   Not all tofu is created equal.  I buy the extra firm.. and then place it on cheese clothe between two plates with a weight on top to press out extra moisture.. It helps the texture.    The best I have found is sold at Whole Foods.. and it comes in a 2 pound package..  It has the best texture I have found and is great in stir fry.


----------



## QuickSilver

Today veggie burgers and baked fries.


----------



## Cookie

I'm a tofu eater from way way back. I find the best in my local health food store, blocks loose in a bucket of water. Very flavorful, even raw. The packaged kind found in most supermarkets isn't as good, I found. 

I  have a tofu recipe book and made tofu 'meatballs', deep fried but a nice treat sometimes, especially with my special mushroom gravy.  Stirfried is ok, I've also made tofu quiche, and tofu 'scrambled eggs', just mash and stir-fry with some light spices and scallions. Lots of things to try and many recipes online. I've even made tofu 'cheesecake', very yummy.  It does take a bit of work though.


----------



## applecruncher

Salad - lettuce, onion, tomato, pickle, carrots, radish, rotini pasta, diced ham.
Yeah, a big salad.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled salmon fillet and boiled Yukon gold potatoes.


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-

thawed, leftover BBQ pulled pork on onion buns
baked spicy french fries
the last 2 ears of corn on the cob
cucumber spears w/ chipotle style ranch dressing

TONIGHT ( for 2)
*Chinese delivery!
*General Tso chicken w/ broccoli, pork fried rice & egg roll
X-tra pint pork fried rice

Shrimp toast
Won-ton soup
6- piece sushi


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pizza, NY style...home delivery.


----------



## QuickSilver

Woooo Hooooo....  Goin' to Costco.... goin' to Costco.. goin' to Costco!!!  I must be old cuz this is exciting to me.. lol!  Anyway.. I'll let you know what's for dinner when we get back.


----------



## RadishRose

QuickSilver said:


> Woooo Hooooo....  Goin' to Costco.... goin' to Costco.. goin' to Costco!!!  I must be old cuz this is exciting to me.. lol!  Anyway.. I'll let you know what's for dinner when we get back.



Wow Costco! I received a membership as a gift, but since its just me and my adult grandson who "doesn't like anything", its not really helpful. No need or room to buy in bulk; small condo, no basement, etc. So, I went for some specialty items. 

The spinach/artichoke & cheese dip was great, of course shared with someone else. 
They have a great frozen tiramisu.
Picked up 3 cans of Cento San Marzano plum tomatoes which saved a bit.
Good price on salmon!


----------



## QuickSilver

Having hot wings, cole slaw and potato salad for dinner.,..  Tomorrow.. a couple of really nice steaks..   Yummmmm..  Sometimes nothing but a steak will do.


----------



## Steve

Made chicken B/S breasts in a honey/garlic sauce in the skillet..

A fresh green salad..

Breakfast: 3 eggs scrambled for me
A 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife..


----------



## Kadee

We have just had tea( evening meal) we had home made pea and ham soup ,it's cold and wet here!


----------



## Steve

OK....
I goofed !!!!
I took out from the freezer a package of minced chicken (450g) to make burgers on the BBQ.. 
Everything went well till I tried to lite the BBQ and found out I was out of propane gas..
NOW WHAT ?????
I took the mixture of burgers and put it in a loaf pan and made a meatloaf in the oven instead..
It turned out to be the best meatloaf I have ever made... Tasted like burgers in a meatloaf form...

For veggies, I steamed some frozen green beans and served them with sour cream and chives..

Breakfast: French toast for the both of us... S/F syrup ...
Pot of Folgers..


----------



## oakapple

That sounds delicious Steve.
This evening I will be making grilled steaks with mashed potatoes, sweet corn  and fried mushrooms. just something from the fruit bowl for pud.


----------



## Steve

Marinated chicken B/S breasts on the BBQ...
*"Yes, I got the tank filled on the BBQ".....*
What I do is, I take fresh B/S chicken breasts and I made a dry mixture of assorted herbs and spices so I cover the breasts in the mixture and freeze them like that.. When I thaw the breasts, they are marinated and taste just wonderful.....

BBQ'd butternut squash was the veggie.. Yes, we like our squash on the BBQ as well....

Breakfast: Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me...
3 sunny side up eggs with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess...


----------



## RadishRose

Poached some shrimp for a large shrimp cocktail, ate with chick pea and black bean salad w/ oil, lemon juice, garlic, onion, mint and parsley. Also, a few brown rice crackers.  White wine.


----------



## QuickSilver

couscous stuffed artichokes


----------



## Steve

B/S chicken thighs dry rubbed and on the BBQ they went....
Steamed carrots with caraway seeds and a bit of butter..
Slice of watermelon for dessert..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..... and ......
3 eggs scrambled with herbs for me.....


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Sunday) I made a meat loaf using MOOSE meat.. 
It was a MOOSE loaf..
The package of minced Moose was about 1 1/2 pounds which made a large loaf..
We definitely have leftovers for tomorrow and perhaps another day as well..

For veggie, I also made a cold broccoli salad that will last us several days..

Breakfast was pancakes made with wheat gluten flour..


----------



## oakapple

Grilled steak tonight with mashed potatoes and runner beans. black currant cheesecake for pud, and a glass of white wine.


----------



## Steve

MOOSE meat loaf again.... leftovers reheated but this time I made a homemade mushroom sauce to go over it....
Unfortunately my Princess doesn't like (2nd hand food as she calls it) reheated leftovers.. Much prefers a newly cooked meal.. She didn't enjoy the supper at all..


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm tired of everything..... bleh..


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Tuesday) I had a vacation from cooking..
We (my wife and I) went to Espanola (the town where we shop) alone and spent the day together shopping, talking, and having a good time together............. Something like a date....
We then went out for supper to a restaurant and shared a pizza.......
Something we rarely do and we both said we must do this more often...


----------



## oakapple

Sounds like a lovely day Steve, and we did much the same today ourselves.I like the sound of Espanola, sounds a bit like somewhere Captain Jack Sparrow would swagger into on a search for a rum shop.
this evening I cooked a chicken stir fry with rice, and we had fig yoghurt for pud, and coffee.


----------



## Steve

I made the B/S chicken breast pounded and breaded in wheat gluten, garlic grains, and seasoning..
Pan fried in a bit of EVOO.....
Cold broccoli salad and coleslaw..
 Slice of seedless watermelon..
Pot of tea..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
3 scrambled eggs with sliced mushrooms and diced sausage for me......


----------



## Steve

Chicken burgers using my minced chicken.. No buns.....
Fresh garden salad..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast: French toast...
Pot of folgers...


----------



## RadishRose

Linguini  with clam sauce, used fresh chopped clams.


----------



## Josiah

Bone broth. I have some every day.


----------



## Cookie

Chili and Basmati Rice.
Cantaloupe for desert later


----------



## Shalimar

Raspberry lime cashew basmati rice stuffed sweet red peppers, artichoke salad, raisin pie.


----------



## Josiah

Milk kefir and fresh blueberries.


----------



## Steve

Tomorrow (July 1st) is our wedding anniversary..

I will be making something very special for supper..

The reason we don't go out for supper is because there isn't a good place to eat in our village and not much better in the next town, so I will do it here myself......


----------



## Cookie

Happy Anniversary Steve and have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Steve

Thanks Cookie...
Its been 18 glorious years we are married...

When I proposed to her, she said *"The next time I get married I want to see fireworks and stars"...*
We got married on July 1st.. Canada Day where there is always fireworks and stars....


----------



## oakapple

Happy Anniversary Steve!:chocolate:


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Sunday) i made a BEAVER LOAF..
I took some minced beaver meat and made a meatloaf with it.. Very Very good and different..

Steamed cauliflower, mashed with sour cream and herbs was the veggie..


----------



## Steve

Fillets of salmon in the skillet in a lemony, dill, butter sauce..
A fresh green salad.. 

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
A bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..


----------



## Steve

Lazy today for supper..
I was working in the field all day and had nothing out from the freezer for supper, so I took out some frozen bought burgers and some veal sausages and put them frozen on the BBQ.....
Well, they turned out simply delicious considering I spiked the burgers with some spices before grilling..

Steamed broccoli was the veggie along with some mushrooms on the BBQ as well..

Fresh strawberries with sour cream and some sweetener was the desert..


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Saturday) I tried something new..
I took 2 B/S chicken breasts and cubed them and put them in the slow cooker.. I then added a can of pineapple tidbits with the juice as well as 2 tablespoons of brown sugar and 2 tablespoons of soy sauce..
I then added some finely diced carrots, chunks of onions, frozen peas, and lots of mushrooms sliced thick..
On high for about 2 hours and then on low for another few hours..

I served it on a bed of elbows pasta...

Awsome !!!!!


----------



## oakapple

That sounds delicious Steve, sort of sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## oakapple

Home made three cheese  pizza tonight with salad. strawberries and ice cream to follow.


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts in a honey/garlic sauce in the skillet..

Steamed and smashed carrots with peas added..


----------



## Steve

Salmon fillets in the skillet..
Steamed cauliflower, mashed with sour cream and chives..
Couscous with onions and made with stock..
 Chocolate pudding with heavy cream
Pot of tea

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess
3 scrambled eggs with diced Shnider red hots, red onions and sliced brown mushrooms covered with cheese and served on a bed of buttered toast..
Pot of folgers..


----------



## Steve

Chicken legs with back attached skin and fat removed, dry rub marinated and placed on my BBQ..

A fresh garden salad went perfect with those lovely legs.. My homemade dressing as well..
Frozen berries with yogurt was the desert..


----------



## Ameriscot

Nephew didn't really like the curry dh made last night - too many veggies I think.    Tonight will be a vegetarian lasagne - made with Quorn mince instead of beef.  Garlic bread, salad.


----------



## Steve

Tuna casserole for supper tonight ..
I love those one dish meals..


----------



## applecruncher

Just finished a large bowl of ice cream.  Don't want dinner.  :grin:


----------



## Steve

Weird day yesterday..
We went shopping for food and I forgot to take something out for supper so I bought a pound of minced chicken and made burgers on the BBQ.. Naturally we pigged out as we were starved by the time we got home..
Coleslaw and potato salad was the veggie.. I really got lazy on the veggies..
Sliced fresh tomatoes..


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-

Chicken Parmigiana and pasta with homemade tomato sauce
Green salad, balsamic vinegar dressing


----------



## QuickSilver

stuffed artichokes


----------



## hollydolly

For dinner I had Scallops in a cream, mushroom and white wine sauce..served in a scallop dish...with a side serving of  Sweet potatoes and asparagus ..that was about 2 hours ago...and 5 minutes ago I had a chocolate fudge brownie with a cuppa hot tea..:coffeelaugh:.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh yum, HD.


----------



## oakapple

Pork steaks and peppers tonight, cooked together with a little soy sauce added and a mushroom rice with sliced yellow cherry tomatoes from the garden.Fig yoghurt after and coffee.


----------



## Steve

I know I promised to post the tuna casserole recipe and I completely forgot..

I PROMISE I will post it in the recipe section this week-end..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was B/S chicken thighs dry marinated and placed on my BBQ..
Way too hot to cook inside so I BBQ almost every meal..

I took the easy way out for veggies tonight..
Coleslaw (store bought)
Potato & egg salad (store bought)

Frozen blueberries with sour cream for dessert..

Breakfast: French toast ... I put sugar, a bit of cinnamon, and just a pinch of nutmeg in the mixture of eggs and heavy cream for the french toast..


----------



## Lara

Breakfast sounds delish! And adding nutmeg is so innovative (it's good for you too). Here, have a cup of my "365 Pleasant Morning Buzz" coffee with a lil almond milk in it.


----------



## QuickSilver

tonight Italian Wedding Soup.


----------



## oakapple

Old fashioned fish and chips tonight with mushy peas and a pint of bitter beer shandy at a local pub, delicious.


----------



## Steve

Got into a sort of a mess at supper..
Made chicken drumsticks on the BBQ.. The problem I had was I ran out of propane and the chicken wasn't done, so I put them in the microwave to finish cooking..
They turned out very good but not the same as BBQ ing..

A fresh salad was the veggie..


----------



## Steve

Frozen chicken B/S breast on the BBQ frozen.
What I do is make up my dry rub and after each breast is covered with the mixture, I freeze them in small freezer bags so when I place them on the BBQ frozen, they taste marinated..

Steamed cauliflower with sour cream and chives..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess..
3 eggs sunny up for me......


----------



## Kadee

Steve said:


> I made my homemade chicken burgers on the BBQ for supper.. They are always a big hit in our house..
> Steamed broccoli with a garlic butter sauce..


Oh Steve, you make my  mouth water with your menu , I'm affraid I'm no longer that adventurous with cooking 
i love to sound of the garlic butter sauce I presume on the broccoli , can you post how you make it please ...I make chicken burgers, but not very often, when I do I mince the chicken my self then I know how much fat it contains


----------



## oakapple

Chicken breasts covered in herby breadcrumbs And baked in the oven, with mashed creamy potatoes and peas and carrots.Fresh raspberries and a small scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly

I had lunch at a riverside restaurant today...



I had Chicken, Ham hock, wild mushroom and Madeira pie ,     with Borage honey roasted carrots, hispi cabbage and mashed potato

My o/h had Smoked Beech Mushrooms  in a white wine & black garlic velouté with free range poached egg and pistou brioche


----------



## Steve

Last night (Sunday) I made a meatloaf using minced chicken..
Fresh zucchini from our garden on the BBQ along with HUGE brown mushrooms..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Monday) I made a stir fry in the wok..
Chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey-garlic sauce for a few hours..
Onion, broccoli, mushrooms, celery, zucchini (from our garden... (I forgot the garlic and it showed)..
Vegetable broth is what I used as a liquid as well as the honey-garlic sauce..


----------



## Steve

Today an old friend that I haven't seen in years called me and we went out for coffee and some catching up on our life.. We ended up spending the whole day together just yaking about everything..
By the time I got home, I had nothing out for supper so I quickly defrosted a package (450g) of minced chicken and I made chicken burgers on the BBQ..

A fresh green salad was the veggie..
A thick slice of seedless watermelon for dessert.....


----------



## Steve

Tuna casserole to which I added mushrooms, diced onions, peas.......
I also added a bit of grated cheese to increase the taste and make it cheesier....


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Wednesday) I made chicken burgers on the BBQ.. 
Peas..A
 very simple and fast meal....

The reason I made a simple and fast meal is because as I was getting ready to start supper, and a workman came around to talk to me about some gardening work I want done and we got to talking a bit too long...


----------



## Bobw235

My breakfast:  organic rolled oats mixed with blueberries, walnuts, Carrington Farms Flax/hemp blend and egg whites.  First time I've tried putting egg whites into the oatmeal and it was very good. Very filling and healthy.  Roughly 355 calories according to the My Fitness Pal app I use each day.


----------



## RadishRose

Chicken enchiladas last night. They came out; meh.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Friday) for supper I made homemade pizzas..
Took flatbread (wraps) and smeared them with a can of pizza sauce..
Sliced up some mushrooms, sweet peppers (yellow), diced red onion and loads of grated mozzarella cheese..
Put them under the broiler (but low in the oven) on a large cookie sheet till slightly browned on top..


----------



## Steve

Sunday.. I had a workman come in to cut down 85 Emerald Cedar trees that had gone bad from the winter.. They were totally burnt and had to be removed..
Not only cut down but removed which I helped by using my tractor trailer that I mow the lawn with..
By the time supper time came along, I was in NO shape or mood to cook anything but I had to cook something..
I had some frozen burgers made from prime rib which hit by BBQ with pride..
I had some HUGE mushrooms that were very comfortable lying down beside the burgers on the grill..
I took half a cauliflower and steamed it till almost done, and coarsely mashed it with some sour cream and fresh chives from our garden..

VOILA !!! We had a lovely meal with burgers and veggies..

For dessert. I sliced a seedless watermelon in a plate and we enjoyed that..

Breakfast was a wrap (flat bread) in a fry pan with 3 eggs on top cooked on med. heat till almost done and under the broiler it went for a few seconds..


----------



## Steve

Monday supper was salmon fillets pan fried..
Couscous made with stock and herbs..
Fresh green salad mostly from our garden..
Frozen fruit with sour cream and heavy cream..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess
3 eggs sunny up for me..


----------



## Steve

Wednesday supper was chicken breasts on the BBQ..
I take B/S breasts, put them individually in a small freezer bag, add herbs and spices and then freeze them.. When I need one, I put them on the BBQ frozen and they are marinated ahead of time.. They come out very juicy and tasty..
Diced butternut squash, steamed, smashed with fresh parsley (from our garden)...


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was B/S chicken thighs cooked in a honey-garlic sauce in the skillet..

Turnip casserole was the veggie..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess
3 eggs scrambled with veal sausage and cheese for me...


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Saturday) I made chicken legs on the BBQ.. It turned out to be a very easy and simple meal as we were out working our field most of the day and I was tired and didn't feel like cooking..
Coleslaw and peas was the veggie..


----------



## Steve

Annmarie had physio for the last time on Monday which means we got home a bit late to make a planned supper..
I took out from the freezer some frozen B/S chicken breasts that I had previously dry marinated and put them on the BBQ grill frozen.. Seeing that they already had all kinds of spices and herbs before freezing, they were extremely tasty and juicy..

I picked from our garden some overgrown (huge) green beans and I steamed them.. I was expecting to throw them out but much to our surprise, they were delicious.. I served them with sour cream..
I had some yellow grape tomatoes from our garden as well.. Also sweet and juicy..

For dessert, I sliced up some seedless watermelon..
A pot of tea which we shared in the living room after all was done...........................

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a meal with only 25 minutes to prepare and serve.. We both ate very well and enjoyed it !!!!


----------



## Steve

Again on Tuesday I was in the garage for most of the afternoon getting my "On Star" upgraded.. 
It took way longer than expected so when I arrived home, I was too tired to cook a decent meal..
Fortunately I have in the freezer some veal sausages (store bought) in packages of 2.. Out came 2 packages and we had BBQ sausages with couscous (made my way), steamed broccoli with a garlic butter and sesame seeds, yellow grape tomatoes from our garden, sliced cucumber from our gardes, and some cole slaw..

For dessert, I made frozen fruit (blueberries for her and cherries for me) with sour cream, splenda, and heavy cream..
A pot of tea was enjoyed in the living room after all....................


----------



## Steve

Chicken drumsticks on the BBQ with absolutely nothing on them.. Just plain..
Very tasty and we ate the whole batch..

Steamed green beans from our garden..
Yellow grape tomatoes from our garden..
Sliced cucumber from our garden..
Radishes from our garden..
All that was picked about 30 minutes before eating.........................


----------



## oakapple

As it's cold and rainy here, and a Bank Holiday, had the family round to dinner and made an English favourite, roast beef, roast potatoes, turnip mash, broccoli, peas and Yorkshire puddings and gravy.Followed by rhubarb crumble and custard. A nice old fashioned meal.


----------



## applecruncher

Boneless chicken breasts are marinating right now.  Gonna have with a BIG salad, iced tea,


----------



## Steve

Salmon fillets in the skillet in a buttery, dill sauce..
A variety of veggies such as coleslaw, yellow grape tomatoes from our garden, cucumber from our garden, radishes from our garden, zucchini from our garden and steamed and mashed carrots with caraway seeds..
A slice of seedless watermelon for dessert..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess
Porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me.....


----------



## Steve

We worked all day in the garden and when suppertime came, I was way too tired to cook..

I had some frozen burgers in the freezer that I threw frozen on the BBQ..
Coleslaw, yellow grape tomatoes from the garden, and sliced cucumbers from the garden..
Slice of seedless watermelon..


----------



## Steve

Marinated chicken breast B/S frozen on the BBQ..

A fresh salad from our garden..


----------



## applecruncher

Shrimp
green salad with tomatoes, onion, carrots, pickle 
dessert - pomegranate acai & blueberry sorbet


----------



## Steve

Saturday I made for supper minced chicken burgers on the BBQ....

We only eat fresh corn on the cob once a year and I made corn to go with the burgers.. We had a total feed with enough corn to cut into kernels and have them again the next day..

Dessert was each a freestone peach.. Sweet, juicy and delicious..


----------



## Steve

BBQ Rib steaks......... *BOY ARE THEY EVER EXPENSIVE !!!!!!!*

Zucchini fritters.. I had lots of zucchini in our garden so I made fritters to go with the rib steaks...

Slice of watermelon..


Breakfast: French toast


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Friday) I made a tuna casserole for supper....
I love those one dish meals..

Breakfast: 3 eggs scrambled with onions and cheese..

For Saturday and Sunday I will be making a BBQ as it is my Princess's (Annmarie) Birthday...
We are having some friends over on both days because one of our friend is partially deaf and has trouble being in a room with others, so we invited them over for Sunday..


----------



## oakapple

tonight it will be  baked salmon pieces, with a dressing, new potatoes and peas and salad, followed by rhubarb crumble and cream.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tonight.... Southern Style Chicken and Dumplings!!!!   YUM!!


----------



## oakapple

Slow cooked beef brisket, saute potatoes and cauliflower cheese. ice cream( toffee.)


----------



## RadishRose

last night, braised pot roast with potatoes & carrots


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf made with minced turkey..
Fresh green salad from our garden..
Slice of seedless watermelon..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my princess
3 eggs scrambled with cheese for me


----------



## Steve

It is now almost 9:45am on Sunday morning..
I must plan the meals for today.....
I bought a lovely butternut squash that I will peel, scrape, and make some butternut latkes (fritters) for supper.....  I usually make zucchini latkes but I will try butternut this time.. I also have loads of yellow grape tomatoes from our garden that I might do something with.. I am thinking of fresh basil, brown sugar, and cutting the tomatoes in half and frying them in a skillet.. A splash of white wine for a sauce..

Chicken legs with the back attached will most likely hit my BBQ........ I will dry rub them in spices and herbs first.. The legs aren't that big, so I will add to the grill each one veal sausage.......

Breakfast: I am thinking of giving my Princess (she is still fast asleep) a special treat by making either French Toast or homemade pancakes.. My pancakes are made with either almond flour or wheat gluten flour..

Lunch: Hopefully a HUGE hug and a kiss from my dearest Princess..


----------



## Steve

Supper last night (Monday) was marinated frozen chicken breast on the BBQ frozen..

A fresh salad from our garden..

A slice of musk melon for dessert..


----------



## Bobw235

On Sunday evening I decided to get a bit creative.  I made pork tenderloin medallions in a lemon butter sauce, served with a twice baked/stuffed potato (bacon bits, some greek yogurt, a bit of butter and a cheddar/gruyere cheese mixture) and some roasted broccoli that had been drizzled with a seasoned oil.  It was a great dinner and lifted my wife's spirits as she is recovering from surgery.


----------



## RadishRose

grilled chicken breast panini's with mozzarella cheese, roasted red pepper & basil pesto


----------



## Steve

Tuna casserole with loads of veggies..
I love those one dish meals ........................

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
3 eggs scrambled for me...


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I made a new recipe..
An Italian chicken bake casserole...
It was very good but the next time I will use more veggies and much less scoupie-doos...

Breakfast: As usual, an omelette for my Princess and scrambled eggs for me...


----------



## Shalimar

Please, what are scoupie-doos, Steve?


----------



## Shalimar

I made pumpkin lasagne for supper, delicious. The last of my homemade blackberry ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Steve

Scoupie-doos is a different kind of pasta like a macaroni twisted into a spiral like form..
They manage to hold their form when cooked unlike some that just turn limp.......


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you Steve.


----------



## Bobw235

Last night I made us a baked flounder and shrimp dish with a crabmeat stuffing on top, served with some orzo and mixed vegetables.  I made a stuffing with butter, celery, minced garlic, minced onion, olive oil, some seafood rub mix for added flavor, Ritz crackers, Italian breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, white wine and lump crabmeat.


----------



## hollydolly

Whatever that is Bob..it sounds delicious...do you do  a take out delivery service?


----------



## Steve

I haven't posted what we are eating in a few days as I have been tied up with the nasty job of winterizing our spread.....

I have been cooking supper as always and I shall try to post from now on, if possible..

Last night I made steaks on the BBQ.. I had some of those small steaks (don't know what they are called) and I made a fresh salad to go with them...

Breakfast was a 3 egg omelette with turkey bacon for my Princess and 3 scrambled eggs for me..


----------



## RadishRose

Bobw235 said:


> Last night I made us a baked flounder and shrimp dish with a crabmeat stuffing on top, served with some orzo and mixed vegetables.  I made a stuffing with butter, celery, minced garlic, minced onion, olive oil, some seafood rub mix for added flavor, Ritz crackers, Italian breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, white wine and lump crabmeat.



When can I come over for dinner Bob?


----------



## Bobw235

hollydolly said:


> Whatever that is Bob..it sounds delicious...do you do  a take out delivery service?



Perhaps my 2nd career when I retire in Feb.    I like to cook when I have the time.  My wife loves that I cook, but she gets frustrated that I don't write down how I create a dish.  I don't tend to measure ingredients, preferring to throw things together, but ususally they come out pretty good.


----------



## Bobw235

RadishRose said:


> When can I come over for dinner Bob?



Gee, you're only one state away.


----------



## Ameriscot

Back to a healthy meal my hubby has cooked - veggie Quorn curry on basmati rice with asparagus and a salad.  Schweppes Elderflower low cal tonic water with lime slices and ice.


----------



## fureverywhere

Originally Posted by *Bobw235* 

				 Last night I made us a baked flounder and shrimp dish with a crabmeat stuffing on top, served with some orzo and mixed vegetables.  I made a stuffing with butter, celery, minced garlic, minced onion, olive oil, some seafood rub mix for added flavor, Ritz crackers, Italian breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, white wine and lump crabmeat.

When can I come over for dinner Bob? 

Me too! Me too! Radish can pick me up at the airport.


----------



## RadishRose

Furry, would that be Logan?


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> Perhaps my 2nd career when I retire in Feb.    I like to cook when I have the time.  My wife loves that I cook, but she gets frustrated that I don't write down how I create a dish.  I don't tend to measure ingredients, preferring to throw things together, but ususally they come out pretty good.



My hubby cooks 99% of our dinners and they are good - creative and normally spicy.  He never measures so of course can't write down a recipe.  The sign of a confident cook.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bobw235 said:


> Gee, you're only one state away.



Too late for me to come to dinner!  I was in MA a few weeks ago!


----------



## John C

In all my years, I have never found any breakfast that beats eggs and bacon. I'm glad they found a way to pre cook bacon; it saves having to get rid of the grease and the splatter it causes while frying.


----------



## oakapple

Pre cook bacon? What devilish work is this?
bacon has to splatter, the more the merrier, and ditto the eggs and the fried tomatoes.


----------



## hollydolly

I've never heard of Pre cooked bacon either...:eek1:

Tonight I crawled through the door from work..absolutely everything hurt from the top of my head to the tips of my toes, I could barely stand, so I had to have something that took no time at all to cook.

Ended up with Baked potato fritters, 2 slices of Salt Beef  and some  Low calorie Slaw ..


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> I've never heard of Pre cooked bacon either...:eek1:
> 
> Tonight I crawled through the door from work..absolutely everything hurt from the top of my head to the tips of my toes, I could barely stand, so I had to have something that took no time at all to cook.
> 
> Ended up with Baked potato fritters, 2 slices of Salt Beef  and some  Low calorie Slaw ..



Poor Holly! When I feel like that I phone 1800 -PIZZA DELIVERY.
Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Ameriscot

oakapple said:


> Pre cook bacon? What devilish work is this?
> bacon has to splatter, the more the merrier, and ditto the eggs and the fried tomatoes.



And the tattie scones and mushrooms.


----------



## applecruncher

> I've never heard of Pre cooked bacon either



Holly, pre-cooked bacon is common here. It's sold in boxes, usually about 12-14 slices, and it's heated in microwave. I used to buy it, but a few years ago went back to regular. I cook it (sometimes bake, sometimes fry) then store in freezer bag and take whatever I want for breakfast.


----------



## QuickSilver

Feeling a little German....  Smoked Pork hocks, sauerkraut and boiled potatoes.


----------



## RadishRose

I have to admire our friends across the pond who enjoy at least a few more breakfast items there, than we do here in the US.

You eat beans, tomatoes and mushrooms as well as some Indian fare I've heard, for breakfast. 

I eat anything for breakfast; not tied to a narrow menu. But most people freak out if breakfast isn't strictly limited to:

Eggs
Some form of pork
Grains
Fruit
Bread and Batters
Sweets
Dairy....   and now and then potatoes but they must be cooked as home fries, only.

I wonder why this strict limitation to breakfast food is? We wouldn't limit ourselves so narrowly at other meals, why breakfast?


----------



## QuickSilver

RadishRose said:


> I have to admire our friends across the pond who enjoy at least a few more breakfast items there, than we do here in the US.
> 
> You eat beans, tomatoes and mushrooms as well as some Indian fare I've heard, for breakfast.
> 
> I eat anything for breakfast; not tied to a narrow menu. But most people freak out if breakfast isn't strictly limited to:
> 
> Eggs
> Some form of pork
> Grains
> Fruit
> Bread and Batters
> Sweets
> Dairy....   and now and then potatoes but they must be cooked as home fries, only.
> 
> I wonder why this strict limitation to breakfast food is? We wouldn't limit ourselves so narrowly at other meals, why breakfast?



Cold pizza and coffee on Sunday morning.... ahhhhhh... fond memories...


----------



## John C

Here's a picture of a package of pre cooked bacon.  I understand this isn't available everywhere.


----------



## Steve

I've been away for the past while so that is why I haven't been posting.. I was involved in the federal elections that were over the Thanksgiving Weekend.. I worked the advance poll.......

Tonight (Tuesday) for supper I made a chicken casserole with veggies and baked in the oven.....


----------



## Steve

Wednesday night supper will be a meatloaf made with minced turkey.....
A salad to go with it..
Coleslaw...

Breakfast: French toast....


----------



## John C

A good beef stew is hard to beat.  I've got my own recipe which consists mainly of potatoes, carrots, peas and of course some good diced stew meat.  It takes about three hours, so I can't have it every day.


----------



## RadishRose

Whole wheat penne pasta with home made fresh chopped clam sauce, Mon.
Sloppy Joes, Tues.

Leftovers tonight, maybe a small, homemade cheese pizza, too.


----------



## Steve

B/S chicken thighs on the BBQ that I dry marinated first...

Steamed baby carrots that I picked from our garden just an hour before....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
3 eggs scrambled for me...


----------



## Steve

hamburgers made with minced chicken on the BBQ....

A salad to go with it...

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife
3 scrambled eggs for me.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Snow crab legs dipped in hot butter, hubby used cocktail sauce for his also, French bread on the side.


----------



## applecruncher

Last night for dinner I had a bowl of vanilla fudge ice cream. Later I had a brat in a bun with mustard and sauerkraut. And I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Shirley

Steve, I looked at some turkey bacon yesterday. It looks pretty good. Does it taste like real bacon?


----------



## Steve

Actually Shirley, I don't eat turkey bacon very often.. 
The few times I ate it, it tastes like bacon as far as I know because I have NEVER had pork bacon in my life..
It doesn't have any fat that sits in the fry pan..
The red and white sections are dark and white meat from the turkey..
It looks and cooks just like pork bacon.. Crispy if you like it that way......

We have also tried chicken bacon but my Princess doesn't like it at all..

Personally with my eggs in the morning, if I have anything it will be some veal sausages....


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) was a minced chicken meatloaf..
I added some finely chopped mushrooms, one egg, herbs and spices as well as a good shot of ketchup.. Some breadcrumbs to thicken it up a bit...
375f for almost one hour and we both pigged out.. That is how good it was.....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife...
3 scrambled eggs for me not cooked till dry but still a bit runny.. Placed on toast and I made a sandwich..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Had turkey bacon sandwich on Oatnut bread with onion and tomato.  I don't eat turkey bacon much, and the Applegate Farms brand we just had wasn't good at all, almost like tasteless jerky.  On the side we had organic tortilla chips dipped in salsa and melted cheddar cheese.


----------



## RadishRose

Yesterday I bought a hot dog at Costco; my once-or-twice-a-year-hotdog.
It was a QUARTER POUND dog & came with a 20 oz. soda, all for only $1.50 !


----------



## Ameriscot

Homemade vegetarian chili on basmati rice.  Salad.


----------



## Shirley

Steve said:


> Actually Shirley, I don't eat turkey bacon very often..
> The few times I ate it, it tastes like bacon as far as I know because I have NEVER had pork bacon in my life..
> It doesn't have any fat that sits in the fry pan..
> The red and white sections are dark and white meat from the turkey..
> It looks and cooks just like pork bacon.. Crispy if you like it that way......
> 
> 
> 
> We have also tried chicken bacon but my Princess doesn't like it at all..
> 
> Personally with my eggs in the morning, if I have anything it will be some veal sausages....



That was a dumb question, Steve. I know you don't eat pork. I apologize. Maybe somebody who eats both can answer.


----------



## applecruncher

RadishRose said:


> Yesterday I bought a hot dog at Costco; my once-or-twice-a-year-hotdog.
> It was a *QUARTER POUND dog *& came with a 20 oz. soda, all for only $1.50 !



Wow. :grin:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

My latest foray was Bok Choy.  Steamed it like cabbage, my wife thinks she may have over cooked it.  It was limp and somewhat tasteless.   Like it better chopped or shredded fresh in a green salad not too bitter.  I  really like steamed cabbage and will stick with that, but will add it to our greens.


----------



## RadishRose

Shirley,

Turkey bacon tastes like bacon in that it is smoked. It tastes a little like bacon, enough so that it can satisfy if real bacon is not allowed in your diet.


----------



## applecruncher

Right now I'm eating a big green Granny Smith crunchy apple.  I have a slight nicotine craving and heaven knows I don't want to cave after over a year of not smoking.
Last night friend brought Chinese take out, and there is quite a bit left over so I'll eat it and maybe make a salad.


----------



## Steve

Shirley...
Absolutely NO apology is necessary.....
It isn't a dumb question..
There is no such thing as a dumb question... Just dumb answers.....................

Turkey bacon is OK but chicken bacon is something else to be desired..
What is available up here is the Maple Leaf Butterball Turkey Bacon which is one pound sliced...


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Saturday) I made veal chops on the BBQ that I dry rubbed marinated first..
Extremely tender and tasty..

A salad went with it.....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon and toast for my Princess and a 3 eggs scrambled with some mozzarella cheese with dry toast for me..........


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Monday) I made chicken breasts with the bone and skin on baked in the oven in a mushroom sauce..
Couscous
Steamed green and yellow beans..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette for my wife and 3 scrambled eggs for me....


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts...
Not the same as the other day as I used the B/S breasts that I dry marinated before freezing and put them on the BBQ frozen..
Butternut squash cubed, steamed and mashed with some chives and butter....

Breakfast: same as usual... 
3 egg omelette for my Princess with 2 slices of turkey bacon
3 scrambled eggs for me


----------



## RadishRose

Last night-
Broiled, lemon garlic marinated chicken thighs. 
Broccoli
Noodles with butter


----------



## Steve

I tried out a new recipe for baked chicken tonight.. 
It called for thighs with the bone and skin on but I didn't have any so I used drumsticks instead..
It came out sooo good that my Princess wants me to make it again...

We had steamed broccoli with it...


----------



## Steve

I have NO idea what to make for supper tonight (Saturday)..

Last night I made rib steaks on the BBQ...
Steamed green and yellow beans with sour cream was the veggie..
Sliced tomatoes with fresh basil leaves and a drizzle of EVOO as another veggie..


----------



## Ameriscot

Duplicate


----------



## Ameriscot

Guests tonight and hubby is making a vegetarian lasagna with Quorn mince (vegetarian and like ground beef).  I'm making a big salad and some French bread that I'll make into garlic bread.  Have a basil plant in the windowsill and will have some on the lasagna.


----------



## Steve

I ended up making B/S chicken thighs in the skillet dry marinated first..
A salad..

Obviously one can see I took the easy way out tonight.. Not because it was Halloween but because I felt lazy.. I feel like my get up and go got up and went..


----------



## RadishRose

Halloween Supper

Spinach-artichoke-parmigiano cheese dip with baguette crouton 
Orange chicken tidbits
Caesar salad
Shepard's pie
Pistachio pudding pie

Pinot Noir
Vodka & tonic with limes


----------



## Shirley

I'm not cooking. I'm going to Rose's house for supper.


----------



## tortiecat

Sausages, mashed potatoes, cream corn.
Homemade cookies, glass of milk.
Pretty ordinary.


----------



## RadishRose

tortiecat said:


> Sausages, mashed potatoes, cream corn.
> Homemade cookies, glass of milk.
> Pretty ordinary.




Sounds good to me, Tortie!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled lamb chops and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tonight Jambalaya!!


----------



## applecruncher

WOW! :banana:


----------



## QuickSilver

I make mine with chicken, Andouille sausage and shrimp.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Tuesday) I made baked salmon in the oven..
I sprinkled on the fish some spices and herbs and then covered the fish with diced tomatoes, and diced onions.. Baked at 400f for about 15 minutes and it was simply delicious............

Served with a spiced up couscous..
Steamed broccoli with sesame seeds..

Breakfast: as usual for Princess,, 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon..
For me, a bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream..


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Wednesday) I made chicken thighs with the skin and bone in baked in the oven in a homemade sweet and sour sauce..
Steamed and smashed carrots with peas added..
Coleslaw..

Breakfast: same as usual.. Each 3 eggs


----------



## tortiecat

Lunch at a friend's - mac and cheese, asparagus; apple turnover and tea.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Friday) I was lazy..
Very lazy..
Very very lazy..
Very very very lazy....
We had just come back from food shopping and it was raining, very windy, cold, and I had on a light jacket instead of a warm one.. I was just miserable...

I looked in the freezer and took out some prepared burgers to BBQ...
I also found some veal sausages that were also frozen..
They all went unto my BBQ and that was the meal...

Steamed butternut squash, mashed with butter and chives was a veggie..
Coleslaw was another....
Sliced tomato with a drizzle of EVOO and some fresh basil leaves chopped on top..

For dessert, I had some vanilla pudding I made the day before which I added some frozen blueberries and some heavy (18%) cream.....

That is what I call a very lazy supper...............................


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm actually doing the cooking tonight.  

Pasta with homemade Quorn mince (vegetarian) sauce, garlic bread, salad.


----------



## Steve

For supper last night (Saturday) I made a Tuna Casserole with a ton of veggies in it.. 
I truly love those one dish meals.. Easy to prepare and easy to clean-up afterwards..
Actually it turned out to be a vegetable casserole with tuna.........................


----------



## Ameriscot

Husband is making lasagna tonight for our guests and there will also be salad and garlic bread.  I'm really serious about getting closer to my goal weight before our trip so this time I'm going to have salad and a Quorn (vegetarian) pie and will try to resist the garlic bread.  I love the Quorn pie but I could easily eat two of them!


----------



## Steve

It's cold !!!!
Time for some soul food !!!!

Meatloaf made with minced chicken............

I am thinking of a turnip casserole to go with it.. Another good soul food..
I have some coleslaw as well..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess...
A bowl of porridge for me.. I like my porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream...


----------



## Capt Lightning

Venison (Roe deer) Bourguignon with creamed potatoes and roasted veges tonight. (and naturally, a  bottle of good red wine).


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Tuesday) I made chicken drumsticks on the BBQ and then put them in a bowl with some BBQ sauce when they were fresh from the grill...

Steamed string beans 
Coleslaw


----------



## Steve

Last night (Wednesday) I made those B/S chicken breasts that I marinated before freezing..
I put them on the BBQ frozen..

Steamed and mashed carrots with peas was the veggie..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) was certainly different..
I found a large piece of meat in the freezer in the shape of a steak or something like that.. I have NO idea what it is at all.. Definately not beef or veal.. 
Well, I thawed it, dry marinated it with spices and herbs, let it sit for an hour, and then put it on the BBQ....
It turned out to be almost the best piece of meat we have eaten in a long time.. Tasty, tender, and juicy..
A fresh salad that I made went very well with it..


----------



## Steve

Supper on Saturday was pre made burgers, frozen and on the BBQ.. Each one veal sausage as well on the BBQ..
We were out all day and I took nothing out of the freezer for supper, so I had to do something fast...

Steamed broccoli...

Breakfast: bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..
3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife..


----------



## tortiecat

Brunch here at the residence with a friend - salad, scrambled eggs, sausages, bacon, hash  brown potatoes.
Selection of sweets and coffee.  Will not need another meal to-day!


----------



## Steve

Sunday supper was a brand new recipe I tried out with a bit of boosting up..

A casserole (how I love them) with cubed B/S chicken breast, herbs and spices, a jar of spaghetti sauce, veggies, and I added some cooked pasta.. cooked for a while and then......
I put the mixture in a large loaf pan but only half.. I added grated mozzarella, and some parmesan cheese, and some basil (dried).. I added the rest of the mixture on top and then added more mozzarella.. Baked in the oven at 375f till it bubbles and the top cheese starts to brown...

It came out extremely tasty..


----------



## Steve

Last night (Monday) I made NOTHING for supper.....

We went to our local seniors club for a pot luck supper.. I actually had the day off for a change...


----------



## Steve

Wednesday supper I made B/S chicken thighs in a honey-garlic sauce in the skillet..

A salad....


----------



## Steve

Something new that I concocted up for supper..
Chicken breast with bone and skin on..
I made a sauce with soy sauce, red wine vinegar, EVOO, brown sugar, garlic, onion, and herbs.. I also added some chicken stock to the mixture..
I baked the breasts in the sauce at 400f upside down to start and then I turned them over..

Simply delicious.. Moist and flavorful..


----------



## Kadee

Steve said:


> Something new that I concocted up for supper..
> Chicken breast with bone and skin on..
> I made a sauce with soy sauce, red wine vinegar, EVOO, brown sugar, garlic, onion, and herbs.. I also added some chicken stock to the mixture..
> I baked the breasts in the sauce at 400f upside down to start and then I turned them over..
> 
> Simply delicious.. Moist and flavorful..


Steve I was reading old posts in this thread by you ,and I was wondering do you eat wild bear ?


----------



## Steve

Yes... I certainly have eaten black bear several times including last year when I was given several different cuts of meat from a bear at hunting season..
Out of season killings, NO....
Beaver is excellent eating..
Moose is very common up here and is plentiful.. I have lots of moose meat given to me each year..

Last year I was given sausages made from bear and moose meat... AWSOME !!!


----------



## Steve

I put some meat in the slow cooker not knowing what kind of meat it was.. It looked like a large chunk of meat with just a bit of marbling in it, with no bone...
It turned out to be some MOOSE that was in the freezer from last year's kill...

Boy was it ever delicious, tender and not dry at all..


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Wednesday) I took out of the freezer a package of minced chicken (450g) or one pound......
I will most likely make a meatloaf as it is probably the easiest......... or ...
I might make chicken burgers on the BBQ..... Which is also easy....... or .....
I might make a casserole with loads of veggies... which is not easy ..

Something will be done with my package of minced chicken, ........ for sure !!!!!!!

I have a turnip that I will make a turnip casserole to go with the meal as a veggie...
I also have some coleslaw on the side..


----------



## tortiecat

Meatloaf, baked potato, green beans.
Homemade cookies and milk.
Oh yea!  Finish the glass of white wine that I am now sipping on.


----------



## Steve

I ended up making a meatloaf as well..
Steamed green beans and some coleslaw...


----------



## IKE

For the next few days I'll be eating leftover Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Ameriscot

We have emptied our freezer and nearly emptied the fridges in prep for turning both off for 3 months.  Found a package of pork sausages and we have 4 eggs left so it's breakfast for dinner with homemade seeded toast.  Tomorrow night we are eating out.  Think I'll have salmon.


----------



## tortiecat

Chicken stew which I made to-day, enough to put 5 or 6 meals in freezer.  
Salad first, home made cookies and  milk for dessert.
Time to pour the glass of before dinner wine.


----------



## Ameriscot

Out with friends at the pub tonight.  I had crab cakes and chili sauce for a starter, steak and Guinness pie, chips/fries, carrots and cabbage for mains, caramel ice cream for desserts. And several ales.


----------



## Steve

Veal rib steaks on the BBQ..

Turnip casserole..

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my Princess
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me....


----------



## Ameriscot

This plate had lovely roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, 2 wee sausages, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, peas and carrots and brussel sprouts and lots of gravy.


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Monday) *supper,* I took out of the freezer a package of chicken thighs skin and bone on that I will bake in the oven in a sauce of some sort..

I am thinking of a couscous to go with the sauce..

A salad would go nicely with all that.. My homemade dressing..

*Breakfast*: French toast (for a change) served with maple syrup..

*Lunch*: As usual, a BIG HUG and KISS... We don't eat lunch at all unless we get up early..


----------



## QuickSilver

A big pot of Turkey Chili.


----------



## Steve

I took out of the freezer a package (450g) of minced chicken and I made burgers for the BBQ..

A salad was the veggie..


----------



## Bobw235

Now that my wife is recovered from back surgery, she's on her feet again and baking up a storm.  She's going to kill me with all these goodies.  In the past few days it's been chocolate chip cinnamon muffins, chocolate chip mandel bread, brownies, chocolate cake and last night, carrot cake.  The freezer is now stocked with an assortment of delectible, highly caloric sweets.....She is such a great baker.  Must avoid temptation.


----------



## Steve

Bob... Mandel bread, I haven't had that in years and years.. Mandel Broit is what we called it...


B/S chicken thighs on the BBQ....

Steamed broccoli with a garlic butter..
Coleslaw..


----------



## fureverywhere

Chicken, stuffing, green beans and cranberry sauce...I'm happy


----------



## Ameriscot

Last night's dinner:  sweet green vegetable curry (had about 6 or 7 veggies)

Tonight:  glass noodle soup with bits of pork


----------



## Steve

Chicken drumsticks baked in the oven in a mushroom, onion sauce...

Steamed and smashed carrots with peas added.. Great for the sauce.....


----------



## Steve

We went out for supper on Friday night..
We went food shopping and were way too tired and lazy to go home and cook something, so we shared a pizza ...
To me it was like a vacation not having to cook supper..
Now, as far as Saturday goes, back to normal, (whatever normal is) and something for supper..
I have NO idea what to make but I will come up with something............................ soon !!!!!!


----------



## Steve

Veal steaks on the BBQ...

A fresh green salad with my homemade dressing..


----------



## Ameriscot

Last night:
green curry with tofu and veggies and steamed rice

Tonight:
Probably glass noodle soup with pork.


----------



## Shalimar

Tuesday's supper is three cheese vegetarian lasagne--it contains small red beans, and is my favourite lasagne recipe. Homemade garlic bread, and sun dried tomato, asiago, spinach, chanterelle, fresh basil, red onion, mushroom salad. Dessert, mince tarts and white Belgian chocolate.


----------



## RadishRose

Salmon for doggie and me tonight with a bit of plain rice and spinach.


----------



## Steve

Last night (Wednesday) I made chicken thighs skin and bone in..
In the oven in a mushroom sauce, herbs and spices, at 400f for one hour..
They came out absolutely delicious..

Steamed broccoli.....

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife...
Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch was chicken sate with peanut sauce.  Dinner was pad thai with prawns.


----------



## Steve

Pre dry marinated B/S chicken breast that I froze with the dry rub..
I put them on the BBQ frozen..

Fresh salad with my homemade dressing..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Saturday) was meatloaf I made using minced chicken..
Simply delicious the way I make it....

Steamed green and yellow beans with sour cream..


----------



## Karen99

Chicken Tortilla soup with sliced oranges for dessert.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  warm potato salad with pineapple and shrimp
Dinner:  duck curry with pineapple, carrots, tomatoes, lime leaves.  Drink was apple, cucumber, celery, lime juice.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Monday) was a pot luck over at the "Seniors Club"...

Yes I overate as usual at these events, but a good time was had by all...
They had turkey (again) along with about 8 different hot dishes, tons of veggies of all kinds, and loads of different salads..

I won't get into the desserts because they were something else..

I have come to the conclusion that.............

*WHEN YOU ARE NOT AT HOME, CALORIES DON'T COUNT ........*


----------



## Karen99

Mushroom and zucchini stir fry with rice.. Sliced tomatoes with herbs.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  fried rice with pork and cashews and veggies
Dinner:  glass noodle soup with pork and veggies


----------



## Karen99

We had a late lunch out.  We went to a favorite Italian restaurant..had a bowl of their minestrone soup and hot garlic bread.  We shared a piece of Tiramisu. Pure heaven


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  loved the duck curry so much the other night I had it again - duck, sweet potato, tomato, carrot, pineapple in a coconut cream curry sauce with brown rice, a gin and tonic.


----------



## Karen99

Green  Salad with cherry tomatoes and shredded rotisserie chicken.  Fresh French bread with butter.


----------



## Ameriscot

Dinner:  pasta with tofu, cashews, Thai herbs and lemongrass, topped with shredded parmesan.  So good this might be what I have for xmas dinner as we are going to the same restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## Karen99

Christmas Eve Dinner at Mom's.. Honey baked Ham, Scalloped Potatoes, Green Beans, Candied Yams, Deviled Eggs, Green Salad, Bicuits, Pumpkin Pie, Pecan Pie.  It was excellent....my favorite thing was the Scalloped potatoes because I rarely have that. Yes, no calories in anything...lol

:christmas2::thumbsup:


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  spinach and salmon quiche, huge side salad, mai tai

Dinner:  same as yesterday since it was so good.  Noodles, tofu, cashews, Thai herbs, lemongrass, shredded parmesan.  No alcohol since it's my turn to drive.  Dessert:  cappuccino, brownie topped with ice cream.


----------



## Steve

Thursday night was again one of those last minute meals..
I threw on the BBQ some frozen veal rib steaks...
I had some cold broccoli salad left over....

VOILA !!!!!    A meal at the last moment and it was pretty good.....


----------



## Steve

For tonight (Christmas night) we are going out to the local Legion where they put on a supper for those that want to attend.. Usually there are about close to 150 people that go.. There is *NO CHARGE* at all and the meal is the traditional Turkey with all the trimmings and homemade baked desserts..


----------



## Ameriscot

Change of plans for xmas dinner.  Same restaurant but they were having a special and I had that instead.
Appetizer:  seeds, avocado, mango, olive, tomato salad
Main: roast duck with various cooked greens
Dessert: brownie with ice cream


----------



## Pappy

I'll have to let you know later. We will be going out for dinner.


----------



## Steve

OK... I'm back from the dinner......... They had...  EVERYTHING WAS HOMEMADE !!!!
There was about 75 people..

Coleslaw
Sweet potato mashed with brown sugar and some sort of topping
Mashed turnip
Mashed real spuds
Diced carrots
Stuffing
Some sort of rice dish with veggies
Baked ham
TURKEY that was juicy and NOT dry... Both dark and white meat..
Gravy
Cranberry sauce
Buns and real butter

*Desserts*
A variety of about one dozen different cookies
5 different types of homemade pies with vanilla ice cream
Bakings of all kinds like date squares, chocolate squares, and lots of bark
Pot of Tea
Pots of coffee
All kinds of mints and Christmas candies

There was presents for everyone.. I got a LARGE HAM (about 5 pounds)
I got a recipe book to enter my favourite recipes
Princess got a lovely statue of an angel and a box with lots of nail polish and ladies nail stuff..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade creamed spinach, lamb chops grilled and rhubarb pie for dessert.


----------



## Karen99

Ribeye steak with mushrooms, asparagus, fruit salad with pomegranate, pecan pie with dollop of Cool whip

again..no calories...lol


----------



## Steve

Back to our normal routine of cooking... *WHATEVER NORMAL IS ..............
*
Chicken drums dry marinated and on the BBQ they will go...

A green salad with loads of veggies.. Lettuce, onion, scraped carrot, sweet pepper, sliced mushrooms, and broccoli florets......
My homemade dressing using EVOO, balsamic vinegar, dijon, dash of syrup......

Breakfast: 3 egg omelette with 2 slices of turkey bacon for my wife
3 scrambled eggs with some cheese for me..


----------



## RadishRose

Christmas Eve
Shrimp cocktail
Sausage and spinach bread
Lasagna
Green Salad
Baked Ham
Chocolate mousse cake
    I couldn't fit in the ham or the dessert.

Christmas Day
Leftovers. Lazy relaxing day until son and dil came in the evening for coffee and cookies.


----------



## Karen99

I had a banana for breakfast and dinner is homemade chicken soup.  Our friends brought over a zucchini mushroom torte..which I love..so I'll have a slice later.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  pad thai with shrimp, mango smoothie
Dinner:  either yellow noodle soup with pork that hubby said was good or a red or green curry with tofu


----------



## Karen99

Baked chicken with lemon and garlic..with celery, carrots, mushrooms...one dish dinner.  Dessert is Clementines..peel your own.


----------



## Steve

Something in the oven for sure..
We are getting ready for a *BRUISER* of a snow storm up our way... They are predicting up to 50 cms of the white stuff in one storm with violent winds as well..

Perhaps a meat loaf which is comfort food..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch: noodles with tofu, cashews, herbs, parmesan, and 2 gin and tonics  
Dinner:  veggie fried rice with bacon


----------



## Karen99

Homemade chicken and mushroom soup...a quick fruit salad of banana, pear, Apple and some chopped pecans.


----------



## Steve

This is NO joke....... We are expecting up to 40 cms of the white stuff..
To make matters worse, there are violent winds as well with gusts up to 80 kms which causes blowing snow causing drifts that could be over 6 feet high......................

Supper tonight will be something in the oven if we still have power, otherwise it will be something on the BBQ as it is the only source of cooking without power..

Breakfast: Bowl of porridge with cottage cheese and sour cream for me
3 egg omelette with 2 slices of Turkey bacon for my wife..
Pot of Folgers for sure.....

Although we generally don't eat lunch, a bowl of soup with some crackers might hit the spot..


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  stir fry with tofu, veggies, cashews in a yummy sauce


----------



## Karen99

Scrambled eggs with minced bacon. Wheat toast.  Fresh sliced cantaloupe.


----------



## QuickSilver

Tonight Spaghetti Squash and marinara sauce.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  pad thai with shrimp
Dinner:  glass noodle soup with pork


----------



## Steve

Time for supper tonight thoughts...

Again I have NO idea what to make however the idea of a BBQ is high in my mind.. Just shovel a bit of snow and I am good to go to get to the BBQ.. Not cold at all.. -10c with little wind is lovely..
I have some lovely veal rib steaks that I am thinking about.. They are frozen but that doesn't matter..

Veggies... I can make a salad, steamed green and yellow beans with sour cream, steamed broccoli with a garlic butter and sesame seeds, mushrooms, green peppers and onions in the skillet with herbs and spices, or warmed up stewed tomatoes with fresh basil......

Dessert:  jello with heavy cream..

My supper menu just came to life....... NO STARVATION FOR MY PRINCESS ONCE AGAIN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen99

Pan seared Tilapia with lemon butter and chives, green beans, baked potato.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lunch:  stir fry with chicken, cashews, veggies.  2 beers.
Dinner:  probably a sweet green curry with shrimp or tofu, and either a cocktail or a beer (hey it's new year's eve!)


----------



## Karen99

Went to our fave wing place..we shared a Wedge salad..so good with bacon, blue cheese cherry tomatoes..and three kind of wings..Garlic Chili, Teriyaki, and Blue Cheese...brought home leftovers.  Yummy end to 2015.


----------

